# Keine vollen 6GBRam? Warum?



## KBasti (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich hatte schon mal ein Thema dazu, jedoch konnte mir damals keiner helfen. Ich versuche es hiermit noch einmal. 

also:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Vista 64Bit mit 6GB aber kann nur 3328 benutzen?* 

Ich habe ein MEDION-System (*MD-8828, MS-7502)*).

Ich habe eine HD4870-OC von MSI eingebaut, dann habe ich den RAM auf 6GB aufgestockt. *Das Problem* ist, ich kann davon nur 3328MB benutzen. (der Rest ist nicht verwendbar)
Der RAM wird aber "korekt" erkannt. 
(im BIOS, Systeminformation, verschiedene Tools zur Systeminformation und so weiter...)
Ich weis, dass man ab und zu, im BIOS etwas einstellen muss.
Jedoch, habe ich ein MEDION-System (*MD-8828*) und da ist das BIOS so stark beschnitten, dass glaubt mir keiner. 
Ich habe ein G33 Board. (*MS-7502*). 
Eigentlich mit On-Board Grafik, ist aber keine drauf. 
Vista64Bit, ist auch ganz sicher drauf. 
HILFE kann mir jemand helfen bitte?

Mfg Basti


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2008)

Du bist dir sicher, dass du x64 drauf hast. Kannst du das mal prüfen und davon einen Screen schicken?
Klingt jedoch ein wenig danach, dass das Bios nicht damit klar kommt. Kannst du von Medion ein aktuelleres Bios bekommen?


----------



## KBasti (7. Dezember 2008)

Hier... 
Habe bis jetzt noch kein BIOS finden können, von MEDION.


----------



## Ecle (7. Dezember 2008)

Tja das Board ist wohl schuld. Kann mit den 6gb ram wohl nicht umgehen...
Ein Medion Rechner aufrüsten würd ich eh nicht tun


----------



## KBasti (7. Dezember 2008)

Beim Start wird 6GB angezeigt, im BIOS werden 6GB angezeigt, im Explorer, Windows-Leistungsindex, so gut wie jedes Tool zum anzeigen von Systemspezifikationen und so weiter... 
Das ist doch dumm, wenn der die 6GB RAM erkennt aber nur die halbe Mänge nutzt. Es ist doch 64BIT??? Wozu 64 wenn's nicht geht.


----------



## aurionkratos (7. Dezember 2008)

Hast du im BIOS das Memory Remapping oder wie es sich nennt aktiviert?


----------



## KBasti (7. Dezember 2008)

Das meinte ich mit, im BIOS muss man manchmal was umstellen. NEIN ich habe ein zu stark beschnittenes BIOS. 
Vorher war Vista 32 Bit drauf... und ich bräuchte eigentlich nur ein anderes BIOS würde ich sagen. (Problem MEDION...)
Kann man nicht was in der BOOT.ini umschreiben oder so ähnlich? (ach ne das war ja nur in XP hilfreich)


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Vorher war Vista 32 Bit drauf... und ich bräuchte eigentlich nur ein anderes BISO würde ich sagen. (Problem MEDION...)


Sollte Medion für dein Board kein anderes/neueres Bios anbieten...dann siehts schlecht aus.


KBasti schrieb:


> Kann man nicht was in der BOOT.ini umschreiben oder so ähnlich?


Das sollte unter Vista64bit schon alles richtig aktiviert sein. 
Was bei dir nun das dumme ist, das dein OEM Board bzw. das Bios diese Funktion nicht unterstützt.
Wenn Medion kein anderes Bios anbietet, dann wirst wohl damit leben müssen. Oder du kaufst dir ein anderes Board(aber kein OEM Board).


----------



## DoktorX (7. Dezember 2008)

Du hast nicht eventuell in den erweiterten Startoptionen den maximalen RAM definiert?
Win+R -> msconfig -> Reiter "Start" -> Erweiterte Optionen

Ich habe Vista x64 und 4GB RAM. Als ich da mal 4GB RAM eingestellt hatte, hatte ich nur noch 3.5GB im Taskmanager zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Dezember 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast wohl eine der unglaublich tollen und sinnvollen Limitierungen bei Intel Chipsätzen gefunden!
Mit ein Grund, warum ich den Laden so 'mag'.

Schau mal im BIOS nach, ob du sowas wie PCI Remapping oder sowas findest und aktivier das.
Wenn nicht, hast ein Problem...


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast wohl eine der unglaublich tollen und sinnvollen Limitierungen bei Intel Chipsätzen gefunden!
> Mit ein Grund, warum ich den Laden so 'mag'.


Wenns ein G33 ist, sollte er das doch können. Ich vermute eher, es liegt an Medion bzw. an deren Bios.
Falls nicht das neueste Bios drauf ist: Update.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass es das Board ist, halt Medion OEM Ware, mit geändertem Bios drauf.
Was steht denn da, wenn du einfach nur auf Systemsteuerung, System klickst bei "Computer".
Steht da 6GB RAM oder weniger?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was steht denn da, wenn du einfach nur auf Systemsteuerung, System klickst bei "Computer".
> Steht da 6GB RAM oder weniger?


Diese Anzeige dort ist eigentlich genau so ein Pfeffer wie der Leistungsindex. Dort steht auch nur das drinn wieviel Ram verbaut ist(und das auch wie so oft fehlerhaft).
Ausschlaggebend ist, was im Taskmanager unter Leistung -> Physikalischer Speicher -> bei Insgesamt angezeigt wird.
Bei Ihm ist und bleibt nun mal das Problem Board+Bios...und da kann man unter Vista nachschauen und einstellen wollen wie man will...es wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## KBasti (7. Dezember 2008)

@DoktorX:

Ich habe das nicht drinne. Damals hatte ich es ausprobiert, mit und ohne, machte aber keinen unterschied. 
(Ich kann übrigens nur MAXIMAL 3328MB rein machen) 

@Stefan Payne:

Ich sagte bereits, dass ich solch eine Option nicht habe. (>da MEDION/BIOS) 

@Adrenalize:

Wenn ich es könnte, würde ich mir mein eigenes schreiben. 

@quantenslipstream: 

Ich habe doch Bilder gemacht. Ja es stehn 6GB da, aber auch wenn man Vista 32Bit hat. 


@SpaM_BoT: 

Ganz genau!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Diese Anzeige dort ist eigentlich genau so ein Pfeffer wie der Leistungsindex. Dort steht auch nur das drinn wieviel Ram verbaut ist(und das auch wie so oft fehlerhaft).


 
Stimmt nicht.

Du sollt da mal schauen, was steht da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe 4Gb verbaut, aber das System kann nur 3,25 benutzen. Liegt hat am Grafikspeicher, der geht erst weg.


----------



## KBasti (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe doch Vista.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2008)

Wer benutzt denn Vista? 

Benutz mal Programme wie CWsysinfo oder Everest.


----------



## KBasti (7. Dezember 2008)

Also,
habe mir hier das CWSysInfo geholt. Habe einige Bilder in den Anhang gepackt, sieht nicht besser aus als mit den anderen Quellen. 

Da hätte ich aber eine Frage zum 1. Bild, was ist Virtual Total? 
(das mit 2047MB)


----------



## Maggats (8. Dezember 2008)

virtual total sollte die auslagerungsdatei sein.


----------



## KBasti (8. Dezember 2008)

Nein, die Page File ist die Aulagerunsdatei, denn die ist so groß eingestellt, wie dort auf dem BILD.


----------



## Spacerat (9. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe 4Gb verbaut, aber das System kann nur 3,25 benutzen. Liegt hat am Grafikspeicher, der geht erst weg.


Liegt an deinem System... 32Bit kann generell nicht mit mehr umgehen, quatsch, von wegen Grafikspeicher.

Auf den Grafikspeicher tippe ich eher beim Threadersteller. Ich hab auch nur ca. 2 GB zur Verfügung von meinen verbauten 4 GB.


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Dezember 2008)

Spacerat schrieb:


> Liegt an deinem System... 32Bit kann generell nicht mit mehr umgehen, quatsch, von wegen Grafikspeicher.


Seine Aussauge ist kein Quatsch sondern korrekt. ein 32Bit-OS hat adressen für bis zu 4GB Speicher. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob es RAM oder Grafikspeicher ist. Wenn man also 4GB RAM verbaut, wird wegen der Graka immer etwas davon fehlen. Erst 64Bit-OS können mehr (viel mehr!) Speicher adressieren, ergo gibts da das Problem nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Dezember 2008)

Es ist korrekt, das es am Grafikspeicher liegt!
Das liegt am *Adressraum*, in dem der Speicher rein muss.

Hier hängts auch stark von den verwendeten Komponenten ab, je mehr drin ist, desto weniger Adressraum steht noch zur Verfügung, entsprechend wenig Hauptspeicher kann dann noch adressiert werden.


----------



## klefreak (9. Dezember 2008)

eventuell findest du da was (bios) oder du schreibst den Medionsupport an??

MEDION Deutschland - Service & Support - Treiber & Updates

EDIT:

http://www1.medion.de/downloads/?op=search〈=de&type=TEXT&param=mainboard&imageField.x=0&imageField.y=0

EDIT2:

http://www.internetforen.de/viewtopic.php?t=6046&highlight=medion+passwort


----------



## amdintel (9. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Beim Start wird 6GB angezeigt, im BIOS werden 6GB angezeigt, im Explorer, Windows-Leistungsindex, so gut wie jedes Tool zum anzeigen von Systemspezifikationen und so weiter...
> Das ist doch dumm, wenn der die 6GB RAM erkennt aber nur die halbe Mänge nutzt. Es ist doch 64BIT??? Wozu 64 wenn's nicht geht.


*

mach mal unter: 
1.) System Steuerung 
2.)unter Leistungs Informationen und Tools, Basis Informationen Computer,
3.)eine Neue "Bewertung aktualisieren" ->  bei Basis Informationen Computer ,

da sollte eigentlich dann der korrekte Wert stehen !

manchmal klemmt das bei Vista mit der Erkennung vom Ram, grade wenn man den PC mit mehr ausgerüstet hat. merkt das Vista nicht immer gleich !*


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2008)

Spacerat schrieb:


> Liegt an deinem System... 32Bit kann generell nicht mit mehr umgehen, quatsch, von wegen Grafikspeicher.


 
Das ist doch totaler Unsinn.
Natürlich kann ein 32bit System 4GB adressieren, aber dazu gehört eben alles im System und das muss zuerst adressiert werden, bevor der Arbeitsspeicher adressiert werden kann.
Was nützt es dir, wenn du deine 4GB RAM adressiert bekommst, aber nicht mehr auf den Speicher der Grafikkarte zugreifen kannst? 

Als ich die ATI 4870 X² meines Freundes bei mir eingebaut habe, zeigte Windows zwar immer noch 4GB RAM an, aber nutztbar waren nur noch 1,85GB
Zuerst musste halt was anderes adressiert werden.


Aber egal, warum der Threadersteller nicht mehr RAM nutzen kann, liegt entweder am Mainboard, am Bios oder an beiden.


----------



## alkirk (9. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist doch totaler Unsinn.
> Natürlich kann ein 32bit System 4GB adressieren, aber dazu gehört eben alles im System und das muss zuerst adressiert werden, bevor der Arbeitsspeicher adressiert werden kann.
> Was nützt es dir, wenn du deine 4GB RAM adressiert bekommst, aber nicht mehr auf den Speicher der Grafikkarte zugreifen kannst?
> 
> ...



Genauso ist es...XP32 und Vista32 können maximal 4GB adressieren. Davon muß dann halt sämtliche Sachen abgerechnet werden (GraKa, Soundkarte...)
64Bit können dann halt 128GB adressieren.

Ich hab so ein bisschen das Gefühl, das das vielleicht gar keine Vista 64 Version ist, die der Threadsteller drauf hat. Liegt es vielleicht daran?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2008)

alkirk schrieb:


> Genaus
> Ich hab so ein bisschen das Gefühl, das das vielleicht gar keine Vista 64 Version ist, die der Threadsteller drauf hat. Liegt es vielleicht daran?


 
Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, aber er ist der Meinung, dass es das ist.
Wie viele Möglichkeiten gibt es denn das herauszufinden?
Irgendwelche Tools?


----------



## klefreak (9. Dezember 2008)

alkirk schrieb:


> Genauso ist es...XP32 und Vista32 können maximal 4GB adressieren. Davon muß dann halt sämtliche Sachen abgerechnet werden (GraKa, Soundkarte...)
> 64Bit können dann halt 128GB adressieren.
> 
> Ich hab so ein bisschen das Gefühl, das das vielleicht gar keine Vista 64 Version ist, die der Threadsteller drauf hat. Liegt es vielleicht daran?



also ein bischen mehr als 128gb sind es schon 

--> wikipedia (Arbeitsspeicher ? Wikipedia)



32 Bit: Maximal 4 GB. Bei PCs der Adressraum von 80386 bis Intel Pentium 4/AMD Athlon. Bei Apple Adressraum bis Macintosh G4.
48 Bit: Maximal 256 TB. Bei PCs der Adressraum von AMD64 und Intel 64, bei Apple sind aktuelle Rechner technisch ebenfalls PCs mit Intel 64.
64 Bit: Maximal 16 EB. Bei PCs der Adressraum von Intel Itanium, bei Apple der Adressraum des Macintosh G5
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
@ topic:

ich würde: 
Support anschreiben
eventuell vista auf ne 2. partition neu aufsetzen (+sp2beta,..)
Systemsteuerung/System--> Leistungsindex(3.Zeile) --> 64bit Betriebssystem
...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg Klemens


----------



## SpaM_BoT (9. Dezember 2008)

alkirk schrieb:


> 64Bit können dann halt 128GB adressieren.


Nicht alle 64bit....
-----------------------


alkirk schrieb:


> Ich hab so ein bisschen das Gefühl, das das vielleicht gar keine Vista 64 Version ist, die der Threadsteller drauf hat. Liegt es vielleicht daran?





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, aber er ist der Meinung, dass es das ist.


Er hat Vista 64bit
Und gerade du, @quantenslipstream solltest doch sein Screen gesehen haben.... warum?....da der TE es genau nach deinem Post gepostet hat
Außerdem ist es doch schon lang geklärt, warum bei ihm nur 3,3Gigabyte angezeigt werden.


----------



## klefreak (9. Dezember 2008)

ich hatte gerade bei mir selber nachgeschaut, und mir wurden auch nur 3226mb von 4gb angezeigt, ich bin dann mal schnell ins bios und habe kontrolliert ob memoryremap angeschaltet war, außerdem hab ich den Systemstart (msconfig) von benutzerdefiniert auf automatisch gestellt, jetzt zeigt er mir wieder schön meine 4gb an (memory remap wäre aber an gewesen laut bios)

eventuell hast du auch wie ich den benutzerdefinierten systemstart eingeschaltet??
überprüfe das mal !!

mfg Klemens


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es doch schon lang geklärt, warum bei ihm nur 3,3Gigabyte angezeigt werden.


 
Und warum diskutieren wir dann noch?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (9. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und warum diskutieren wir dann noch?


Weil manche endweder nicht wissen wann Schluss ist oder einfach den Thraed nicht mitlesen.
----------
Das Problem des TE war/ist sein OEM Board+Bios.....


----------



## klefreak (9. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und warum diskutieren wir dann noch?



also ich habe auch noch nicht mitbekommen, warum das nun geklärt sein soll??

es wird hier zwar viel über 32bit systeme geschrieben, aber fakt ist, dass der Treadersteller ein 64Bit VISTA mit 6gb RAM hat (2x1024+2x2048) außerdem wird ihm im VISTA auch der gesamte Speicher angezeigt !!




> Das Problem des TE war/ist sein OEM Board+Bios.....


nicht unbedingt !
eventuell hat er das gleiche Problem wie ich (siehe 3 Postings früher --> Nr.31)

mfg Klemens

EDIT:

wenn ich im BIOS MemoryRemap ausschalte habe ich unter Vista logischerweise nur 3325MB zur verfügung (4Gb werden im begrüßungscenter angezeigt) 
aber: bei ausgeschaltenem MemoryRemap werden acuh im BIOS POST Screen nur 3325MB anstelle von 4096MB angezeigt!!
was will ich damit aussagen?
der Treadersteller sagt, dass im BIOS (POST??) 6Gb angezeigt werden, also müsste auch Memoryremap eingeschaltet sein?? --> PRoblem bei VIsta und nicht beim BOARD ?? --> siehe Posting 31

mfg Klemens

ps: ich hoffe der KBasti liest das ganze und kann somit den Fehler eingrenzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild von images.google.com --> als Bsp --> 3.Zeile von unten


----------



## amdintel (9. Dezember 2008)

wenn im Bios nicht der voller Speicher angezeigt wird,
 stimmt was mit dem Ram nicht, 
entweder falsch platziert  oder ein Teil kaputt - oder inkompatibel ? 
kommt auf das Bord an?
meins hat 6 Ram Plätze, es sind immer 3 mit der gleichen Farbe markiert, 
was wohl bedeuten soll, das man immer 3er schritten Ram  erweitern soll?
wenn ich da nur 2 von bestücken würde, kann sein, das  vielleicht gar nicht erkannt wird  von den was ich erweitert hätte? 
Beispiel : wenn ich meinen PC so wie dieser jetzt ist ,
von 3  GB (hat dieser) auf  6 GB aufrüste will,  das ich wohl noch mal 3 x Ram dazu stecken muss  also komplett  und  3-Paarweise also immer 3er Nehmen , Dual Channel   Mode ), kann ja sein dass das auch so ein Bord ist, mir 6 Ram Slotz? die müssen immer komplett sein.


----------



## KBasti (9. Dezember 2008)

Funktioniert denn das SP2 Beta? Ich hab da so meine Bedenken, denn es ist ja eine Änderung des Systems und eine Beta!

Und es muss am System liegen nicht am Board oder Bios...


----------



## klefreak (9. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Funktioniert denn das SP2 Beta? Ich hab da so meine Bedenken, denn es ist ja eine Änderung des Systems und eine Beta!
> 
> Und es muss am System liegen nicht am Board oder Bios...




wird bei dir beim BIOS BOOT screen (siehe Foto im anhang einige posts vorher) 6gb angezeigt oder nur 33xxmb ?? ; wenn ein bild angezeigt wird kann man eventuell mittels TAB taste in den normalen Boot screen umschalten, mittels PAUSE Taste (neben Printscreen) kann man den bootvorgang pausieren und hat so mehr zeit zum lesen

hast du den normalen systemstart eingestellt?? --> winStart-_> msconfig...?


----------



## KBasti (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich Installiere mal ein 3. Windows Vista xD...
nach dem der RAM reingesteckt ist 

EDIT:
neeeeeee keine lust xD
ich versuchs weiter...

ich habe normalen sys start gemacht und was man sonst noch so einstellen kann > es geht immer noch nicht


----------



## Klutten (9. Dezember 2008)

Dann will ich doch mal hoffen, dass du im Besitz von drei Lizenzen bist.


----------



## KBasti (9. Dezember 2008)

Hey! 
Man kann eine Lizenz Hunderttausend mal installieren ... egal wo.
Man darf sie nur nicht zur selben zeit laufen lassen.


----------



## Klutten (9. Dezember 2008)

Falsch. Die Diskussion wurde lang und breit hier im Forum diskutiert. Laut EULA ist nur eine nutzbare Installation erlaubt ...aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Falls ich den Thread finde, poste ich dir den Link.


----------



## KBasti (9. Dezember 2008)

Das finde ich nicht, erst wenn ein Microsoft-Mann vormir steht und sagt: "du darfst nur einmal eine Lizenz für eine Installation nehmen!", dann glaube ich es.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (9. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Das finde ich nicht, erst wenn ein Microsoft-Mann vormir steht und sagt: "du darfst nur einmal eine Lizenz für eine Installation nehmen!", dann glaube ich es.


Zu lesen unter: "Kann eine Lizenz von Windows auf mehreren PCs verwendet werden?"


> A: Windows ist für die Verwendung auf einem einzigen PC lizenziert und darf i.d.R. nicht auf mehreren PCs verwendet werden.
> Wenn eine bestimmte Windows-Version auf Ihrem Computer vorinstalliert ist, kann die Lizenz nicht auf einen anderen PC übertragen werden.


Quelle: Original-Microsoft-Software
Dazu brauchts kein "Microsoft-Man"
------------
Und Ps.: Es liegt doch an deinem Board+Bios


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Hey!
> Man kann eine Lizenz Hunderttausend mal installieren ... egal wo.
> Man darf sie nur nicht zur selben zeit laufen lassen.


 
Na ja, er sagt aber, dass der gerade seine dritte Windows Version installieren will. 

Verdammt, ich muss meine 20 Windows Systeme mal zusammenfassen.


----------



## KBasti (10. Dezember 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Zu lesen unter: "Kann eine Lizenz von Windows auf mehreren PCs verwendet werden?"
> 
> Quelle: Original-Microsoft-Software
> Dazu brauchts kein "Microsoft-Man"
> ...



Entschuldigung, ich bin sehr ungenau gewesen. Ich meine ja eigentlich nur einen PC!


----------



## Klutten (10. Dezember 2008)

Auf Spam steht Strafe -> drum bitte sinnvoll posten


----------



## KBasti (10. Dezember 2008)

Was meinst du mit Spam? (@Klutten) 

Ich habe hier mal die Auslagerungsdatei aus gemacht. (einfach so... -.-)
Da habe ich gesehn, 6GB drin und nur 3,xxx zur verfügung?  ... also da musste ich erstmal lachen, echt sinnlos hier -.-


----------



## Klutten (10. Dezember 2008)

Ein Post wo nur 14x ein "x" vorkommt, ist unweigerlich Spam. Und wer möchte sowas schon gerne lesen? Nährwert = 0


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> wird bei dir beim BIOS BOOT screen (siehe Foto im anhang einige posts vorher) 6gb angezeigt oder nur 33xxmb ?? ; wenn ein bild angezeigt wird kann man eventuell mittels TAB taste in den normalen Boot screen umschalten, mittels PAUSE Taste (neben Printscreen) kann man den bootvorgang pausieren und hat so mehr zeit zum lesen
> 
> hast du den normalen systemstart eingestellt?? --> winStart-_> msconfig...?


 der läßt sich nicht helfen und weis eh alles besser, ich frage  mich nur, wozu dann noch ge-fragt wird????

ich  hatte vor einem Jahr ein ähnliches  Problem , 
allerdings war es bei mir anderes; 
Vista 32 ohne Sp1 und den PC von 1 auf 2 GB aufgerüstet und wie ich das dann behoben hatte, steht weiter oben ,  "Leistungs Index Neu berechnen lassen", 
danach war alles ok, 
aber wenn er meint, eine Neu Installation sei einfacher,  
als mal das Leistungs Index Neu erstellen zu lassen, 
nicht unser Problem  , 
jedenfalls wenn im Bios der gesamte Ram korrekt angezeigt wird,
oder im Boot Screen, ist das nur ein Problem vom OS, 
ich hatte damals auch zuerst im Bios gekuckt und stellte fest,  alles ok , der Ram war  voll da, das mit dem msconfig Start Optionen, 
das ist egal, ob mal da für Ram den max. Wert einstellt,
oder dieses Häkchen aus macht, 
der max Ram ist trotzdem immer da .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> aber wenn er meint, eine Neu Installation sei einfacher,
> als mal das Leistungs Index Neu erstellen zu lassen,





amdintel schrieb:


> ...jedenfalls wenn im Bios der gesamte Ram korrekt angezeigt wird, oder im Boot Screen, ist das nur ein Problem vom OS,


Der Leistungsindex und das was im Bios angezeigt wird hat null mit der Adressierung vom Ram zu tun. Dort wird lediglich nur angezeigt wieviel Ram verbaut ist.
------
Und für alle die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben, bitte lesen: Die 4GB Problematik


----------



## KBasti (10. Dezember 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> eventuell findest du da was (bios) oder du schreibst den Medionsupport an??
> MEDION Deutschland - Service & Support - Treiber & Updates
> EDIT:
> http://www1.medion.de/downloads/?op=search〈=de&type=TEXT&param=mainboard&imageField.x=0&imageField.y=0
> ...



@MEDION Deutschland - Service & Support - Treiber & Updates,http://www1.medion.de/downloads/?op=search〈=de&type=TEXT&param=mainboard&imageField.x=0&imageField.y=0-->
Ich kann nicht fassen, dass du die gefunden hast.  *DANKE!* habe eins dort gefunden, mache es dann bald drauf. Ich bin mir nur ein bissel unsicher, weil ich da mal was gelesen habe, als jemand den selben Rechner mit einem BIOS UPtade absegnen wollte. Bei ihm ging das schief und er hatte dann arge Probleme. (Er musste eine Datei, die größer war als 2MB, so auf einem USB-Stick lagern und so dafür sorgen, dass es von ihm Bootet und dass alles blind, ohne Bildschirm. ) 

MEDION werde ich glaub, nur zum Schluss anschreiben. Ehe ich von dort eine Meldung erhalte, sind jahre rum oder sie schreiben sowas wie: "Wir unterstüzen keinerlei modifikationen am Computersystem." 

@http://www.internetforen.de/viewtopic.php?t=6046&highlight=medion+passwort=

Das habe ich bis jetzt nur angelesen, werde es aber heute aufsaugen. Ich denke aber, dass ich dort nicht weiter komme, leider...  aber nochmal DANKE 


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*-------------------------------------------------------------------------




amdintel schrieb:


> *mach mal unter:
> 1.) System Steuerung
> 2.)unter Leistungs Informationen und Tools, Basis Informationen Computer,
> 3.)eine Neue "Bewertung aktualisieren" ->  bei Basis Informationen Computer ,
> ...



Dieser Wert ist doch korekt angezeigt, wie man auf meinen Bildern sehen kann. Habe es trozdem gemacht, wie du sagst, es hat aber leider nicht geholfen.  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




alkirk schrieb:


> ... Ich hab so ein bisschen das Gefühl, das das vielleicht gar *keine Vista 64 Version ist, die der Threadsteller drauf hat*. *Liegt es vielleicht daran?*



Wenn das so wäre, dann würde es daran Liegen. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, *aber er ist der Meinung, dass es das ist*.
> *Wie viele Möglichkeiten gibt es denn das herauszufinden?*
> Irgendwelche Tools?



Es gibt viele dinge, womit man feststellen kann, ob man Vista64 hat. 
*Also, hier noch einmal, ich habe mit sicherheit ein VISTA 64BIT drauf. *
(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...646541-keine-vollen-6gbram-warum-vista64-.jpg)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




klefreak schrieb:


> ...ich würde:
> Support anschreiben
> eventuell vista auf ne 2. partition neu aufsetzen (+sp2beta,..)
> Systemsteuerung/System--> Leistungsindex(3.Zeile) --> 64bit Betriebssystem
> ...mfg Klemens



@Support: Wer bei MEDION mal angerufen hat, der weis wovon ich rede. Was ich davon halte, habe ich bereits oben geschrieben.

Das mit VISTA auf eine 2.Partition und so weiter, da hatte ich gefragt wie sicher SP2 denn sei... habe noch keine Antwort. Ich sehe es bei solch einem Update nicht sinnvoll, eine Beta drauf zu machen. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




klefreak schrieb:


> wird bei dir beim BIOS BOOT screen (siehe Foto im anhang einige posts vorher) 6gb angezeigt oder nur 33xxmb ??...
> hast du den normalen systemstart eingestellt?? --> winStart-_> msconfig...?



Ich habe da mal nachgesehn, bei mir wird nur angezeigt, dass ich Dualchannelmode drinne habe und und der RAM mit 667 läuft. 

Und das mit dem Systemstart, JA ich habe das gemacht, aber ohne zufriendestellende Ergebnisse. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




amdintel schrieb:


> *der läßt sich nicht helfen und weis eh alles besser*, ich frage mich nur, wozu dann noch ge-fragt wird????
> ... und wie ich das dann behoben hatte, steht weiter oben , "Leistungs Index Neu berechnen lassen",
> danach war alles ok,
> aber wenn er meint, eine Neu Installation sei einfacher,
> ...



*Ganz Ruhig bleiben! *
Ich kann ja mal jetzt was besser wissen, lässt wird mit doppel s-s geschrieben.  (nur Spaß )
Wie meinst du denn das mit, "er weis alles besser"? 
Ich nehme mir jeden Vorschlag zu härtzen, egal wie unsinnig oder aufwändig er ist, ich mach es.  Ich habe keinen Grund jemanden zu vergrauln. ich habe diesen Treath rein geschrieben, um hilfe zu erhalten, weil es mal zur Abwechslung ein Problem gibt, dass ich nicht lösen kann. 
Diese Neuinstallation werde ich sowie so erst am schluss machen, wenn nichts mehr hilft. (einfach so, vielleicht hat es einen Effect ^^)

Einen Stimmungs-hebenden-, Freundlichen- Gruß! von mir. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Der Leistungsindex und das was im Bios angezeigt wird hat null mit der Adressierung vom Ram zu tun. Dort wird lediglich nur angezeigt wie viel Ram verbaut ist.



Stimmt genau. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und für alle die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben, bitte lesen: Die 4GB Problematik



Das ist für mich leider nichts neues. 
(ich hatte ja mal irgendwann XP drauf und auch irgendwie zu viel RAM )


----------



## KBasti (10. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, da ist was verutscht ^^ ich werde dass dann bald beheben. 

EDIT: 10:44UHR, jetzt sollte es stimmen.


----------



## riedochs (10. Dezember 2008)

Fuerhe das Biosupdate bitte unter DOS aus. Das minimiert das Risiko. Du koenntest auch mit einer Linux Live CD booten und pruefen was dort an RAM angezeigt wird.


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Der Leistungsindex und das was im Bios angezeigt wird hat null mit der Adressierung vom Ram zu tun. Dort wird lediglich nur angezeigt wieviel Ram verbaut ist.
> ------
> Und für alle die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben, bitte lesen: Die 4GB Problematik



Das Vista 32 keine 4 oder 6 GB kann ist ja klar,
das wird aber trotzdem in der System Steuerung  angezeigt, der installierte Speicher, 
Der Themen Ersteller ist sich ganz sicher, 
 Vista 64 installiert zu haben?  
obwohl man das ganz einfach selber feststellen kann, 
Systemsteuerung  und System kucken, da wird es angezeigt .  Ram erkannt wird, bei den Vista 32 Bit Varianten wird zwar auch der volle Speicher angezeigt,
 aber es sind nur ca. 3.2 GB wirklich nutzbar , das weis ja fast jeder.


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2008)

KBasti;385867


[B schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz Ruhig bleiben! [/B]
> Ich kann ja mal jetzt was besser wissen, lässt wird mit doppel s-s geschrieben.  (nur Spaß )
> Wie meinst du denn das mit, "er weis alles besser"?
> Ich nehme mir jeden Vorschlag zu härtzen, egal wie unsinnig oder aufwändig er ist, ich mach es.  Ich habe keinen Grund jemanden zu vergrauln. ich habe diesen Treath rein geschrieben, um hilfe zu erhalten, weil es mal zur Abwechslung ein Problem gibt, dass ich nicht lösen kann.
> ...




es ist im Prinzip ganz einfach, und ich verstehe nicht so ganz wo das Problem  sein soll ?

Also dein PC wurde bestimmt nicht mit 6 GB ausgeliefert ? du hast Speicher nachgerüstet .
das Vista 32 Bit, kann keine 4/6   GB Ram  oder mehr verwalten,   zeigt diese aber trotzdem an, wenn der Speicher vom Bios korrekt erkannt wurde ,
u.a. wird der gesamte Speicher ein mal im Bios (Taste Entfernen) angezeigt
und auch in einer Vista 32 Bit Version in der System ->Steuerung Systen , 
wenn Vista den Speicher auch  erkannt hat ?  nutzbar sind aber nur ca. 3.2 , 
bei Vista 32 Bit; Vista 64 Bit mehr als 6 GB Ram also 8  und mehr....? 
(Wenn nachträglich eingebaute Speicher nicht erkannt wird, 
und im Bios noch der alte Wert steht, hat das folgende Ursachen:
In-kompatibel zum Bord, -> hilft manch mal ein Bios Update ,
In-Kompatibel zu dem verbauten Ram )   !
oder fache Bestückung  immer Paar weie 2 x 1024,  2 x 1024 , oder  2 x 2048 und   2 x 2048 ..........usw

wenn du vorher schon ein 64 Bit Vista  drauf hattest und später,
den PC  erst z.b. von 3 auf 6 GB  Ram erweiterst hast ,   
Vista merkt das nicht immer * gleich und zeigt stur dir den Zustand  an*, 
* man muss die Leistungs Index Berechnung Neu durchführen* ! 
weil diese Daten nicht jedes mal Neu errechnet werden, 
wenn man die  System Steuerung System öffnet, *sondern diese gespeichert sind , 
diese Daten werden dann nur ausgelesen von einer Datei *,
* aber stimmen  dann  nicht mehr  , wenn man was am  PC System verändert hat !*


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> Das Vista 32 keine 4 oder 6 GB kann ist ja klar,
> das wird aber trotzdem in der System Steuerung  angezeigt, der installierte Speicher,


Hier im Thread ging es lediglich um die Adressierung des Arbeitsspeichers... und nicht wieviel verbaut/installiert ist.


amdintel schrieb:


> Der Themen Ersteller ist sich ganz sicher,
> Vista 64 installiert zu haben?
> obwohl man das ganz einfach selber feststellen kann,
> Systemsteuerung  und System kucken, da wird es angezeigt .


Irgendwo scheinst du es immer noch nicht mitbekommen zu haben das er, der TE ein 64bit Vista benutzt. 
Dies hat er, der TE auch schon min. zwei mal hier im Thread duch ein Screen bewiesen.
Also, schau dir einfach die Screens dazu an, und hör auf ständig diese Tatsache zu hinterfragen.
--------------
Edit:


amdintel schrieb:


> wenn du vorher schon ein 64 Bit Vista  drauf hattest und später,
> den PC  erst z.b. von 3 auf 6 GB  Ram erweiterst hast ,
> Vista merkt das nicht immer * gleich und zeigt stur dir den Zustand  an*,
> * man muss die Leistungs Index Berechnung Neu durchführen* !


Der Leistungsindex hat nix...null mit der Adressierung vom Arbeitsspeicher zu tun.


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2008)

*das ist aber so* ! 
Leistung Index aktualisieren und das  war damals bei meinem PC auch so, 
das auch im Taskmanger nicht erkannt wurde aufrüsten von RAM,  erst durch das noch malige   aktualisieren ->Leistungs Index  <- war alles ok


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> *das ist aber so* !
> Leistung Index aktualisieren und das  war damals bei einem PC auch so, das auch im Taskmanger nicht erkannt wurde,
> erst durch das noch malige   aktualisieren Leistungs Lindex war alles
> ok


Ja ja, der Leistungsindex entscheidet also wieviel Ram adressiert wird Informiere dich mal bitte über den Vista Leisungsindex
------
Achja, schau dir mal das genauer an:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...646541-keine-vollen-6gbram-warum-vista64-.jpg
Vieleicht fällt dir ja auf das der TE, 1.) Vista 64bit auf dem Rechner hat... und 2.) der Leistungsindex schon aktuell ist.


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2008)

da brauche ich mich nicht informieren, im Gegensatz zu dir, habe ich 3 x Vista auf drei PCs laufen, wo von ich vor einem Jahr einen , nachträglich mit etwas mehr Ram nachgerüstet hatte, wo der besagte Effekt auch zuerst auftrat ! Wie ich das behoben hatte, habe ich weiter oben beschrieben !  Und irgendwelche Links die meist in die irre führen sind auch nicht sonderlich Hilfreich 

OT:  bei den meisten User ist es ja so, 
man hat ein Problem und schreibt es,
andere wissen nichts genaues googlen dann fleißig (also das kann man auch selber ) und am ende kommt meinst nichts als Spam Verwirrung raus , die Gefahr das man auf einer* Betrugs Web. Seite  oder einer Seite landet, die Schädlinge und Viren auf dem PC überträgt *,  ist dabei nie  ganz ausgeschlossen , schließlich kennt man sein Gegenüber hier im Forum *nicht* , also ich klicke schon lange nicht mehr auf irgendwelche Links, die immer wieder gern in Foren hinterlassen werden ! Man kann auch hier schriftlich in meinem Satz beschreiben,  wie das ein oder andere  Problem zu beheben ist !


----------



## KBasti (10. Dezember 2008)

Nicht so "zang-ken" hier! 

Also ich habe momentan nicht so viel Zeit. 

*ETWAS ZUM BIOS UPDATE!:

Ich werde das ganze unter DOS machen, diese Datei ist jedoch über 2MB groß und deswegen werde ich es auf CD brennen. Ich werde dabei das TOOL "aflash" benutzen und vorher eine Sicherheitskopie von dem momentanen BIOS machen.
Ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht, ich hoffe es geht gut. *

Mfg Basti


----------



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2008)

wenn das RAM nur in Windows nicht vollständig erkannt wird, aber im Bios , ändert ein Bios Update da überhaupt nichts dran, 
weil das   ein Problem vom OS alleine ist, 
außerdem íst ein Biosupdate nicht immer ganz ungefährlich,  wenn es z.b. abschmiert ... ?
bevor das mit dem Ram nicht 100% geklärt ist, würde ich auch kein Bios Update machen,
wenn z,b,das Bios den Ram nicht richtig erkennt, dann den Neuen Ram sicherheitshalber wieder ausbauen, Bios Update machen, den Neuen Ram wieder einbauen und vor dem 
Bios update erst mal die Bios Vers. vergleichen, ob man nicht vielleicht schon die aktuellste drauf hat ?

ich mache die Bios Updates , immer mit einer Bootfähigen 16 SD Card , diese wird als Image als DR Dos da dann noch ein Verz. anlegen \bios , in das kopiert man dann vorher mit dem,
alle  Dos Files  die zum Bios update gehören ,
in das geht man einfach nach dem booten des PC (F8) SD Karte ausgewählt mit CD Bios und einfach das autoexec.bat manuell eintippen und enter, habe ich schon ein paar mal gemacht bei meinen PCs .


----------



## KBasti (11. Dezember 2008)

Kenn ich kenn ich, kann man auch machen. Ich weis das es eigendlich am System liegt, das habe ich ja selbst auch schon gesagt, so in etwa wie du. Doch ständig wird hier geschrieben, "OMG" dein BIOS und so weiter... da wird man schon mal weich.  Ich selbst steh nicht wirklich drauf dass zu machen... mir wäre es lieber, das Porblem so in den Griff zu bekommen. Doch was soll ich jetzt noch machen?  Ich habe keine Ideen mehr. Bitte Hilfe, hat jemand noch Ideen. xD  Das ist echt so frustrierend, ich habe 6GB RAM und kann nicht alles nehmen...


----------



## caine2011 (11. Dezember 2008)

hallo du bist auch aus leipzig?

aber egal dein problem hat sich durch neu installationen und vistaupdates nicht reparieren lassen, ja?
im  bios wird der ram angezeigt?
klingt das komisch? JA

hast du schon mal alle Module(also jedes einzeln) mit memtest überprüft (oder vista speicher test) 
hast du auf der seite wo das bios update zu finden war lesen können wie viel ram das board unterstützt? denn meist haben die medion boards ihre grenze bei 4gib 
das tolle dabei is das sie trotzdem im bios mehr anzeigen (hatte ich auch mal das problem) was seltsam ist: warum werden nur 3,25 gib angezeigt und nicht volle 4gib(bei mir waren von 8 volle 4 ansprechbar, der rest war zwarim bios aktiv aber weder xp x64 noch vistax64 wollten das akzeptieren)
ich glaube kaum das hier das bios update was bringt, aber schaden kann es nicht wenn es funktioniert

also zsfg: versuch mal nur 4gib und schau ob wenigstens die funkt. und lass memtest laufen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Ich weis das es eigendlich am System liegt, das habe ich ja selbst auch schon gesagt, so in etwa wie du. Doch ständig wird hier geschrieben, "OMG" dein BIOS und so weiter... da wird man schon mal weich.


Da brauchst du nicht "weich" werden.... es ist einfach so das es an dem beschnittenen Bios liegt.
Ich versuche es dir hier ein letztes mal zu erklären.
Dein Mainboard ist ein OEM Board mit einem Bios wo der Zugriff auf einige Funktionen für den Endverbraucher gesperrt wurden(aus Garantietechnischen Gründen).
Und genau in diesem gesperrten Bios Bereich befindet sich auch die Auswahl für "Memory Remapping"...., und genau diese Funtion wird deaktiviert sein.
Ich nehme mal an das dieser Rechner mit Vista 32bit ausgeliefert wurde, denn dann kann ich es verstehen warum bei diesem Bios unter anderem das Memory Remapping deaktiviert wurde.
Befindet sich überhaupt in deinem Bios das Menü "Advanced Chipset Features"?
Und das ein Biosupdate diesen gesperrten Bios Bereich frei gibt, bezweifel ich mal ganz stark.


----------



## caine2011 (11. Dezember 2008)

sag ich ja bi jedem "aldi pc" sind nich mehr als 4gib zu addressieren, da is nochmal die technikgrundlage meiner erfahrung


----------



## riedochs (11. Dezember 2008)

Folgendes ist mir gerade eingefallen:
Ich hatte auch mal ein medion Board hier, bei dem gab es ueber eine Tastenkombination/Passwort die Moeglichkeit diesen gesperrten Bereich zu oeffnen. In meinem fall wurde das Board von MSI produziert. Du solltest versuchen herauszufinden wer das Board gebaut hat.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Dezember 2008)

MSI.

Medion Boards sind eigentlich immer von MSI.


----------



## caine2011 (11. Dezember 2008)

genau eigentlich alle seit dem allerersten aldi-pc
außerdem heißt sein board auch irgendwas mit ms-
also microstar


----------



## Sash (11. Dezember 2008)

hatte einmal einen aldi pc, und nie wieder. ist ne marke die ich wie ati oder sony meide, aus guten grund. die beschneiden alles so wie es ihnen passt. bei meinem damals zb war ein dvd brenner dabei, und jetzt das lustige: beim packet dabei lag nero burning rom irgendwas SE also special edition. ok denkt dir das ist noch nicht lustig genug, aber das tolle daran war ich konnte KEIN anderes brenn programm verwenden als das. keins! ich hab zig probiert, überall kam nur datenmüll raus, nur diese spezielle nero version lief. und mein ram war bei max 4*512mb beschnitten, also 2gb. aber dazu muß ich sagen 2gb reichten zu dieser zeit vollkommen aus.


----------



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Folgendes ist mir gerade eingefallen:
> Ich hatte auch mal ein medion Board hier, bei dem gab es ueber eine Tastenkombination/Passwort die Moeglichkeit diesen gesperrten Bereich zu oeffnen. In meinem fall wurde das Board von MSI produziert. Du solltest versuchen herauszufinden wer das Board gebaut hat.



ja mit F11 geht das, nur hat Medion seit einer weile das Passw. geändert und zwar bei allen PCs ab ende2005 und 2006 an und auch neueren Aldi PCs, 
und was man da eintellen kann ist von PC zu PC verschieden, 
hin und wieder konnte man  Ram Settings, und die Erkennung des Ram Manuell einstellen,   oder die Lüfter Steuerung, aber hier steht doch dass das Bios den Ram erkannt hat, nur das Windows nicht und das  hat weder,  was mit den PC zu tun, noch mit dem Bios, 
sondern mit der Person die unmittelbar vor dem PC sitzt 
wahrscheinlich hat er doch ein 32 Bit Vista und geht nun mal nicht mehr als 3.2 . 
und er macht ja nicht die Index Neu berechnung falls er doch 64 Vista hat und 
undert sich immer noch, das Vista die Erweiterung nicht erkennt , würde sagen selber schult .
Hat auch keinen weiteren Sinn hierzu noch weitere Kommentare abzugeben .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> ... aber hier steht doch dass das Bios den Ram erkannt hat, nur das Windows nicht...


Sag mal..., liest du die Posts in diesem Thread nicht mit?
Orginaltext vom TE:


KBasti schrieb:


> Beim Start wird 6GB angezeigt, im BIOS werden 6GB angezeigt, im Explorer, Windows-Leistungsindex, so gut wie jedes Tool zum anzeigen von Systemspezifikationen und so weiter...


Und es ist eigentlich völlig egal was dort unter Vista64bit angezeigt wird.
Außschlaggebend ist die Anzeige im Taskmanager. Wird dort im Taskmanager(unter Vista64bit) weniger als 4GB angezeigt... dann unterstützt entweder das Board oder/und das Bios die 64bit Adressierung nicht.
----------


amdintel schrieb:


> und das  hat weder,  was mit den PC zu tun, noch mit dem Bios,
> sondern mit der Person die unmittelbar vor dem PC sitzt


Dazu sag ich mal lieber nix... es könnte sonst in einer mega Beleidigung enden.
----------


amdintel schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich hat er doch ein 32 Bit Vista und geht nun mal nicht mehr als 3.2 .


Warscheinlich hast du nicht den Post#3 gelesen, denn dann wüsstest du das er Vista 64 bit installiert hat
----------


amdintel schrieb:


> ...und er macht ja nicht die Index Neu berechnung falls er doch 64 Vista hat


Hat er doch gemacht... einfach mal die Posts hier im Thread lesen. 
Aber wie ich schon erwähnte, hat der Leistungsindex nichts mit der Adressierung zu tun, bzw. die Adressierung wird nicht durch das aktualisieren des Leistungsindex beeinflusst.

So..., ich habe fertig. 
Nun kannst du von mir aus immer noch Tatsachen bezweifeln Für mich ist dieser Thread beendet.


----------



## KBasti (11. Dezember 2008)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> hallo du bist auch aus leipzig?



Ja 



Caine2011 schrieb:


> ... dein problem ... durch
> neu installationen vistaupdates nicht reparieren lassen, ja?



 Habe noch nicht alles gemacht was man so machen kann...



Caine2011 schrieb:


> im  bios wird der ram angezeigt? klingt das komisch? JA
> hast du schon mal alle Module(also jedes einzeln) mit memtest überprüft (oder vista speicher test)



Was soll das bringen ausser Zeitverschwendung? 
"im bios wird der ram angezeigt? klingt das komisch?" nein! 



Caine2011 schrieb:


> hast du auf der seite wo das bios update zu finden war lesen können wie viel ram das board unterstützt? denn meist haben die medion boards ihre grenze bei 4gib
> das tolle dabei is das sie trotzdem im bios mehr anzeigen
> was seltsam ist: warum werden nur 3,25 gib angezeigt und nicht volle 4gib
> ich glaube kaum das hier das bios update was bringt, aber schaden kann es nicht wenn es funktioniert



Der Link mit dem BIOS ist hier im Thread und dort stand nichts davon. 
(nochmal für die, die es nicht mitbekommen haben, ich habe ein G33 von MSI [OEM]



Caine2011 schrieb:


> also *zsfg*: versuch mal nur 4gib und schau ob wenigstens die funkt. und lass memtest laufen.


*zsfg=*

Wenn man mal nachdenkt, merkt man, dass das vollkommen sinnfrei ist. Das bringt nichts! Wie kommst du auf sowas? 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Da brauchst du nicht "weich" werden.... es ist einfach so das es an dem beschnittenen Bios liegt.
> *Ich versuche es dir hier ein letztes mal zu erklären.*



Kannst du mal einen anderen "Ton" ergreifen, als "HALLO, ICH BIN GOTT"?



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dein Mainboard ist ein OEM Board mit einem Bios wo der Zugriff auf einige Funktionen für den Endverbraucher gesperrt wurden(aus Garantietechnischen Gründen).
> Und genau in diesem gesperrten Bios Bereich befindet sich auch die Auswahl für "Memory Remapping"...., und genau diese Funtion wird deaktiviert sein.[/qoute]
> 
> Wenn dieses "Memory Remapping" aus ist, wird dann immer noch der eingebaute RAM angezeigt?
> ...


----------



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Sag mal..., liest du die Posts in diesem Thread nicht mit?
> Orginaltext vom TE:
> 
> Und es ist eigentlich völlig egal was dort unter Vista64bit angezeigt wird.
> ...



dann ist es wie ich schon "sagte" überflüssig am Bios rum zu fummeln, dann liegt das alleine am OS ,
und Vista klemmt nun manchmal etwas , ich hatte damals ja auch , nicht nur im System /SystemSt. sondern auch im Taskanger wurde der Neue Speicher nicht erkannt, erkannt wurde dieser ,
"ich sag es zum 3. x " : nach dem ich die Index Neu Berechnung Neu durchgeführt hatte , hatte dann aber danach trotzdem dem PC noch mal Neu booten lassen, 
danach war alles ok mit dem Neuem Ram Speicher .
Vielleicht ist ja der Themen Ersteller etwas überfordert mit dem PC und dem Vista und
denkt das ein Bios Update in diesem Fall wunder bewirkt ?
Ja und ich habe mich z.b. deswegen hier dazu geäußert weil ich ja da gleiche hatte,
im Bios der Ram voll da, im Windows nicht und meine Lösung genannt !


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Kannst du mal einen anderen "Ton" ergreifen, als "HALLO, ICH BIN GOTT"?


Nicht Gott.... BoT.... SpaM_BoT


KBasti schrieb:


> Wenn dieses "Memory Remapping" aus ist, wird dann immer noch der eingebaute RAM angezeigt?


Ja, wenn Memory Remapping im Bios aus ist, wird trotzdem die volle Ram-Menge(wie bei dir 6GB) im Bios und in verschiedenen Menüs vom Vista angezeigt
---------


amdintel schrieb:


> dann ist es wie ich schon "sagte" überflüssig am Bios rum zu fummeln, dann liegt das alleine am OS ,


Liegt nicht am Vista64bit.... Liegt am OEM Bios. Da dort "Memory Remapping" deaktiviert ist. Und da kommt er, der TE nicht ran, da Medion, bzw. der Hersteller dieses OEM Boardes diesen Bereich im Bios gesperrt hat


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2008)

ich weis zwar nicht was das für eine Funktion sein soll?

zu dem  Memory Mapping  
Memory Mapping Einschalten - WinFuture-Forum.de habe ich noch was gefunden ,
vielleicht macht das Bord das ja ... oder auch nicht ? Der Typ da aus dem Forum hat aber einen Bastel PC und keinen OEM PC. 


aber eine Fette Beschwerde beim Hersteller wegen dem zu sehr kassierten OEM Bios ist immer gut  dass das die Lauffähigkeit beeinträchtigt ..

aber dann soll der doch mal eine lauffähige Live Linux CD versuchen , was da angezeigt wird !
lauffähige  auf neueren PCs , nicht Knopix sondern ubuntu-8.10. von diese Linux SAchen gibt es ja auch 
64-Bit Versionen .


----------



## KBasti (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mitlerweile herausgefunden, dass wenn diese Option (mit dem Speicher und so weiter) aus wäre, dann würde das Bios nur 3.2GB anzeigen. Aber! bei mir steht ja der volle Ram im Bios. Also! muss diese Option aktiv sein.

Irgendwas stimmt nicht mit dem Bios, denn ich habe ja alles gemacht, was man für sowas braucht. xD Also, muss Medion mal jetzt zuhörn.   

Und das mit dem 64Bit Live System, würde auch nicht gehn. Mein Vista64 Bit kann es nicht, nicht mit 4GB, nicht nach neuinstallation, nicht mit Toootallformatierung und Vista 64Bit und so weiter... danke trotzdem. 

Jetzt muss ich nur heraus finden wo man und wie man Medion kontaktiert. Ist es nicht so, dass man sein Produkt regestrieren muss oder so ähnlich? Dort anrufen, werde ich nicht machen, da kann ich mir dür die Kosten gleich ein neues Board kaufen.


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2008)

Quatsch ,   wenn das Bios den vollen Ram anzeigt ist doch alles in Ordnung mit der Hardware,
so ich habe  nur 3 GB Ram und so sieht das korrekt aus,
bei 6 GB und 64 Bit Vista , steht da etwa  der doppelte Wert !

und zum 4 x : wenn man Ram nachträglich nachgerüstet hat, im Bios alles gut 
aussieht , aber Windows Vista noch den alten Ram anzeigt,
die Index Neu Berechnung noch ein mal durchführen


----------



## KBasti (12. Dezember 2008)

Was denkt ihr über den Post, vor meinem?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2008)

Dir wird also im Bios die vollen 6GB angezeigt?
Auch Tools zeigen an, dass du 6GB eingebaut hast (SiSoft Sandra oder so)?
Was steht denn tatsächlich beim System und der Registerkarte "Allgemein"?


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2008)

*Das ganze Thema scheint eine reine verarschung zu sein ? (u.a. reagiert der Ersteller nicht darauf, wenn man was dazu schreibt und spamt weiter ? ) 
und stehlt  anderen Usern, die helfen wollen, unnötig die zeit, das ist ja wohl nicht Sinn und Zweck eines solchen Forums ? 
 ich bin dafür dass das hier dicht gemacht wird !*


----------



## KBasti (13. Dezember 2008)

BITTE!!! *amdintel*, *nicht mehr hier rein schreiben*. 
Was du hier abzieht hat keinen Sinn. Das bringt dir ein Paar Punkte und sonst nichts. Wenn du nicht anständig den Treath verfolgen kannst, dann tut es mir leid. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...530-keine-vollen-6gbram-warum.html#post384257
Das ist dein Post... der hat null Sinn, was bringt mir dass, wenn ich da 6GB stehn habe? was? NICHTS RICHTIG! 


nächster:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...530-keine-vollen-6gbram-warum.html#post385246
Was bringt mir das? was denkst du was ich für ein Board habe? (G33)
wie viele Boards gibt es, die das so haben, wie du da schilderst? 
MIR BRINGT DAS NICHTS, nur ein Paar sekunden meines Lebens weniger!
Und dir einen weiteren Beitrag... DAS!IST SPAM! 

nächster:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...0-keine-vollen-6gbram-warum-2.html#post385643
Toll, ich wusste schon von anfang an, dass es am OS liegen muss. Und seit wann habe ich das geschrieben, was du da schreibst? WANN??? was dir irgendwann mal passiert ist interessiert mich nicht! Du hast es nicht vestanden... es geht mir nicht darum, dass ich nicht im Leistungsindex 6GB stehn habe. (die werden immer angezeigt , nur der WERT (Bewertung) ist dann nicht mehr aktuell)
Und was Spam "GOTT"  nach dem Post schrieb, ist vollkommen richtig. 

nächster:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...0-keine-vollen-6gbram-warum-2.html#post386988
Hier hast du dir durch SPAM noch einen Beitra geholt. 
Du hast dass zusammen gefasst, was schon seit mindestens 1 Jahr bekannt ist. KLASSE!  Und schlimmer noch, dass ich nach hunderten Bildern und Kommentaren, immer noch erklären muss, dass ich ein 64Bit OS habe. 

nächster:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...0-keine-vollen-6gbram-warum-2.html#post387050
einfach Sinnlos DUMM (endschuldige ) einfach SPAM!! 

Hallte dich an SpaM_BoT! der hats drauf und eigendlich hat er dir ja immer alles erklärt... 

nächster:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...0-keine-vollen-6gbram-warum-2.html#post387220
SPAM!!!!!!
Und jetzt greifst du den guten netten! SpaM_BoT an? ... 

nächster:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...0-keine-vollen-6gbram-warum-2.html#post387927
Ja, als wenn ich ein altes gegen ein neues Bios tausche... , 
Zitat: "wenn das RAM nur in Windows nicht vollständig erkannt wird, aber im Bios , ändert ein Bios Update da überhaupt nichts dran" hier hast du, was schon eine weile feststand, etwas noch einmal aufgeführt. warum?
Aber danke, dass du dir Sorgen um mein Bios beim flashen machst. 

nächster:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...0-keine-vollen-6gbram-warum-2.html#post388788
Guter Anfang und der rest... 

nächster und übernächster:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...0-keine-vollen-6gbram-warum-2.html#post389574, http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...0-keine-vollen-6gbram-warum-2.html#post390520
der 1. SPAM!!! und der nächste ist mal zur abwechslung sinnvoll 

deine beidenletzden:
sind nicht in worte zu fassen... was soll dass denn nur? wer bist du, was denkst du dir? Oo 

Wohl möglich wirst du nicht einen anklicken, denn das sind ja Viren die man bekommen kann. Warscheinlich wirst du wieder "erklären", in dem fall, was Viren sind. 
Ich kann nur sagen, der schlauere gibt nach und hoffe hier niewieder einen Post von dir ertragen zu müssen. 
Es gibt Leute, die haben nicht immer zeit und können mal schnell ein neues OS besorgen und testen, tut mir ja leid... was soll mir das bringen??? Wenn ich Vista in dem verschiedensten Warianten getestet habe, dann wird mir ein UBUNTU oder was auch immer, nicht helfen! 
*Zitat:"ich bin dafür dass das hier dicht gemacht wird !*"
Ich bin dafür, das deine Tastatur unschädlich gemacht wird. 






@Topic:
Ich habe ein Forum gefunden, in dem jemand das selbe Problem hat wie ich. Er hatte mal bei Medion angefragt, doch die hatten ihn an eine 0900 nummer weiter geleitet. Wenn man hier weiter macht, und Medion kennt, dann kann man sich denken was das kosten wird. ^^ (da kann man sich auch ein gutes x58 Board hollen mit allen drum und drann.  Ich werde erstmal schaun was ein anderes 64Bit OS sagt. Vielleicht werde ich auch das Bios Updaten, das hat ja immer etwas gutes. Medion wird von mir eine E-Mail bekommen.  Und fals jemand eine Lösun findet, dann were ich ganz froh darüber, wenn ich davon erfahren würde.

Mfg Basti


----------



## amdintel (13. Dezember 2008)

ich hab dir mindestens 5 x gesagt,
mach die Index Neu Bereicherung Neu , boote nach dem neu   den PC , aber wahrscheinlich hast du gar kein 64 Bit Windows,  dann gehen  nun mal  nur 3.2 bei einem 32 Bit OS. PUNKT,
und zum 1000 x wenn das Bios den Speicher korekkt kennt , liegt das nicht am PC oder Bios ,


----------



## Nuklon (13. Dezember 2008)

*Auch meine Posts sinnlos erhöhen will*
Versuchen wir AMDIntel doch mal mit folgendem zu überzeugen.

mein altes Asrockboard hatte 2 GB RAM Unterstützung. 4GB nahm er gar nicht an. Es stand immer nur 1,5 GB im Taskmanager trotz das XP 4 GB verwalten kann.
Warum?
Weil das Bios einfach nicht mehr unterstützen konnte/wollte. Weil es ein beschnittenes Mainboard/Chipsatz ist. kbasti hat ein G33 Board von Medion. Schon mal Überlegt warum der G33 nicht P45 heißt?
Jetzt gibt es innoffizielle Biosversionen(für das Asrock), die die üblichen 3,xxx GB freimachen und nach genau solchen sucht Kbasti jetzt, nur für sein 64bit OS. Außerdem erinnere ich mich, dass er deinen "Tipp" irgendwo auf Seite 5 rum ausprobiert hat. 
Ich hoffe, dass er das Problem jetzt besser versteht.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Dezember 2008)

@kbasti: Sag du einfach du hast den Leistungsindex neu berechnen lassen und es hat nichts gebracht (wie sollte es auch?), vielleicht ist dann Ruhe. 

Was das mit dem anderen OS angeht: Gute Idee, versuch mal eine 64Bit Linux-Version, z.B. Ubuntu. Reicht eventuell schon die LiveCD zu starten, Install ist vermutlich garnicht nötig. Ansonsten nimm Wubi, den Win-Installer her, dann kannst du es schnell wieder deinstallieren und hast keine Probleme wegen Grub usw.

Falls es unter Linux auch nicht geht -> Board ist schuld
Falls doch, dann liegt es an Vista, was ich aber nicht glaube. OEM Boards sind ja bekannt für irgendwelche blöden Beschränkungen.


----------



## klefreak (13. Dezember 2008)

hier mal wieder etwas für dichkbasti)

falls der Flash fehlschlägt --> MSI User Forum | Rund um BIOS und EFI | MS-7502 - BIOS zerschossen?

es gibt laut diesem hier 2 varianten deines Boards:
MSI User Forum | Rund um BIOS und EFI | Bios Motherboard MS 7502

hier ist eventuell das gleiche board eingebaut wie bei dir nur halt 8gb-fähig
--> überprüf das mal, eventuell kannst du dieses bios benützen?? (eigene gefahr!!)
Probleme mit MS-7502 - Planet 3DNow! Forum

--------------------------------------------------------
von diesem Rechner hier bräuchte man das BIOS *Medion Akoya P7300D MD8838 (NOV 2008)*

siehe BILD: http://www.pcwelt.de/index.cfm?pid=573&pk=69922&fk=1959142

eventuell bekommst du über den support ein BIOS FILE für diesen REchner, wenn du sagst, dass du es brauchst (nicht "deinen" Rechner erwähnen)
-----------------------------------------------------
hier noch was  http://www.pcwelt.de/start/computer/pc/praxis/188835/auf_dem_aldi_pc_vista_64_bit_installieren/
--> eventuell bekommst du diese CD von irgendwo her??

mfg Klemens


----------



## amdintel (13. Dezember 2008)

Nuklon schrieb:


> *Auch meine Posts sinnlos erhöhen will*
> Versuchen wir AMDIntel doch mal mit folgendem zu überzeugen.
> 
> mein altes Asrockboard hatte 2 GB RAM Unterstützung. 4GB nahm er gar nicht an. Es stand immer nur 1,5 GB im Taskmanager trotz das XP 4 GB verwalten kann.
> ...


die meisten Neueren Bords machen das aber automatisch   egal ob OEM oder original Ware, (siehe oberen Link-> Forum) und der Ram wird ja im Bios bei ihm erkannt, also zum 2 x :> das ist dann kein Problem von dem Bios Settings mehr . Das man einzelne Ram Bänke abschalten kann, so was gar mal zu Urzeiten der PCs noch, aber heute nicht mehr .
>der G33  weil der einen On-Bord  VGA Chips hat, da dürfte aber nichts  damit zu tun haben.

das mit dem Bios Update ist dünnpiff , es könnte oder es könnte auch nicht,
damit kann man sich das Bord schießen,
es muss das orginal Bios des PC Herstellers Medion sein,
dazu gibt man auf der Seite unter suchen z.b. die genaue Borad Bez. an MS 73xx oder noch 
si8cherer ist, die s/n Nummer vom PC und updaten habe ich auch  weiter oben beschrieben,
wenn der PC kein Disketten LW hat, 
Bootfähige SD Card (Booten den PC mit F8) usw ,
ich habe schon mehrfach auf diese Art und Weise Bios Updates gemacht !
man kann auch WinBiosFalsh nehmen und von Windows aus updaten  zur not, 
nur halte ich davon nicht so viel.


----------



## KBasti (14. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> @kbasti: Sag du einfach du hast den Leistungsindex neu berechnen lassen und es hat nichts gebracht (wie sollte es auch?), vielleicht ist dann Ruhe.



Dass kann man doch irgendwo auf einem Bild von mir erkennen... 
Kein Kommentar mehr zu amdintel. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was das mit dem anderen OS angeht: Gute Idee, versuch mal eine 64Bit Linux-Version, z.B. Ubuntu. Reicht eventuell schon die LiveCD zu starten, Install ist vermutlich garnicht nötig. Ansonsten nimm Wubi, den Win-Installer her, dann kannst du es schnell wieder deinstallieren und hast keine Probleme wegen Grub usw.
> 
> Falls es unter Linux auch nicht geht -> Board ist schuld
> Falls doch, dann liegt es an Vista, was ich aber nicht glaube. OEM Boards sind ja bekannt für irgendwelche blöden Beschränkungen.



Mein Board ist ja vollkommen intakt. Es ist nur von MEDION beschnitten worden, wie man an der fehlenden OnBoard Grafik sehen kann. Es unterstützt auch 8GB Ram und MEDION sagt, das es 8GB Ram unterstützt.
Das habe ich in einem Thread gelesen, da hat einer angerufen und MEDION wollte ihn an eine Premium Nummer weiter verbinden [1,20 pro min], nachdem er sagte, also der erste MEDION typ, es übersteigt sein Wissen oder so änlich. Jedoch hat da das Telephon gestreikt, da die 0900 Nummer gespert ist. 

Ich habe jetzt ein 64Bit Linux System drauf und es zeigt aber auch nur 3328 MB an. Ich versteh dass nicht. xD


----------



## KBasti (14. Dezember 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> hier mal wieder etwas für dichkbasti)
> 
> falls der Flash fehlschlägt --> MSI User Forum | Rund um BIOS und EFI | MS-7502 - BIOS zerschossen?
> 
> ...



Zieh ich mir jetzt alles mal rein. DANKE! 

EDIT: Das mit dem Fehlschlag, kenne ich schon. Echt hammer, was der durch gemacht hat. ^^ Dann gibt es 2 vierschiedene Versionen von meinem, einmal meins, dass 8828 System und dann noch 8833. Das 8833 hat jedoch die fehlende ONBoard Grafik drauf.  (also für meins eher ungeeignet)


----------



## KBasti (14. Dezember 2008)

Nuklon schrieb:


> *Auch meine Posts sinnlos erhöhen will*
> Versuchen wir AMDIntel doch mal mit folgendem zu überzeugen.
> 
> mein altes Asrockboard hatte 2 GB RAM Unterstützung. 4GB nahm er gar nicht an. Es stand immer nur 1,5 GB im Taskmanager trotz das XP 4 GB verwalten kann.
> ...



Schade, dass scheint nicht zu funktioniren.


----------



## Wolf2660 (14. Dezember 2008)

Du könntest auch mal probieren beim Booten F11 zu drücken, dort müßte dann eine PW abfrage kommen, dort gibst du dann _am8888egh_ ein. 

Normalerweise solltest du so in ein erweitertes Bios kommen. Funktioniert bei vielen Medion Rechnern der MD8*** serie.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ein 64Bit Linux System drauf und es zeigt aber auch nur 3328 MB an. *Ich versteh dass nicht. xD*


Das braucht man auch nicht unbedingt verstehen..., warum Medion aus "Supporttechnischen?" Gründen ein Bios so kastriert 
Aber nicht nur bei Medion ist diese Methode gang und gebe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ein 64Bit Linux System drauf und es zeigt aber auch nur 3328 MB an. Ich versteh dass nicht. xD


 
Na ja, das ist doch ein eindeutiges Zeichen, dass es nur am Board liegen kann.
Hast du die RAMs mal in ein anderes Board gebaut, ob die Bausteine überhaupt richtig arbeiten?
Vielleicht unterstützt das Bios nur 1Gb pro Bank.


----------



## jetztaber (14. Dezember 2008)

Mal so nebenbei: Die Neuberechnung des Leistungsindex unter Vista ist für diese Problemstellung völlig obsolet. Null und nichtig, sozusagen. Das mal zur eingeforderten Praxis von amdintel.

Ein Betriebssystem greift beim Start selbstverständlich auf Bios-Parameter zurück. Da dies etwas grundlegendes ist, lass ich mich hierzu nicht weiter aus.

Wenn das Bios sich vom Betriebsystem nicht richtig auslesen lässt, würde ich es unbedingt mit einem Biosupdate auf die aktuellste Version versuchen und wenn der Fehler bleibt, das Board (den Rechner) mit einer Fehlerbeschreibung an den Hersteller unter Einforderung der Garantiehaftung zurückschicken und nicht behaupten, das Board würde einwandfrei funktionieren.

Was steht über die Bestückung der Speicherbänke im Handbuch? Sehr oft ist vorgegeben, welche Ram-Slots bei welcher Speichergröße und -anzahl bestückt werden müssen, um eine einwandfreie Funktion zu erzielen, mal ganz davon abgesehen dass da auch steht, welche Speichermodule zum Board nicht kompatibel sind.


----------



## KBasti (14. Dezember 2008)

Wolf2660 schrieb:


> Du könntest auch mal probieren beim Booten F11 zu drücken, dort müßte dann eine PW abfrage kommen, dort gibst du dann _am8888egh_ ein.
> 
> Normalerweise solltest du so in ein erweitertes Bios kommen. Funktioniert bei vielen Medion Rechnern der MD8*** serie.
> 
> MfG



Ich habe beim Booten F11 gedrückt und habe eine abfrage bekommen. Dort stand press Esc to continue oder so ähnlich. Wenn ich dort was eingebe kommen Sternchen, also irgendwas mit Passwort. Wenn ich was falsches eingebe und Enter drücke, dann löscht er die Eingabe. Als nächstes habe ich am8888egh eingegeben. Wenn ich dann Enter drücke, bin ich in ein Paar Sekunden im Bios. SO! jetzt habe ich haber kein freigeschaltenes Bios, sondern ich habe genau die selben Optionen zur verfühgung, wie im Normalen bzw. wenn ich beim Booten Entf drücke. Also ist es eigendlich das selbe Bios. Wirklich schade. 
Aber danke, für deinen Post und den Informationen darin.


----------



## KBasti (14. Dezember 2008)

Hier habe ich noch einmal genaue Infos zu meinem Mainboard.
*
Mainboard:* MSI *MS-7502* lt.Aufdruck, *MS-7358* lt. Info von Everesthome-Tool wurde extra für Medion produziert, aber die Treiber für *MS-7358* funktionieren auch für das eingebaute *MS-7502*, da beide den gleichen* Intel-Chipset G33* verwenden.
*BIOS:* Phoenix Award Bios v6.00PG, *W7502IM7 v1.08 10/15/2007 MedionPC Video-Bios System-BIOS: *10/16/2007
*Video-BIOS: *08/03/2007
*Chipset:* G33 Northbridge Intel Bearlake G33
*Southbridge:* 82801 IHICH9DH
der Onboard G33 Grafik Chipset wird nicht genutzt
Optical Drive: LG - GGC-H20L SATA Schnittstelle für HD-DVD u. Blueray (nur lesen)
*Audio:* PCI/PnP Realtek ALC888/S/T@Intel 82801IB ICH9-HighDef.Ctrl.
*WLAN:* 802.11 /n WLAN von Ralink der.nr.1.0,USB 2.0, High
*Firewire:* 800
*Frontside-Bus:* Bustyp: Intel AGTL+
*Busbreite:* 64 bit
tatsächl.Takt 333MHz (QDR)
Effekt.Takt: 1333 MHz
Bandbreite: 10664 MB/s

Der G33 unterstützt doch eigentlich 8GB RAM. (2GB pro Slot)
Wenn ein Board z.B. keine 8GB unterstützt, (sagen wir mal es unterstützt 4GB) dann darf der auch nicht, wenn ich 6GB RAM reinstecke, im Bios 6GB anzeigen.  Oder doch? 

Wenn man im Bios die Option "Memory Remapping" hätte, und diese aus macht, dann zeigt er 3328MB. Bei mir steht aber schon 6224xxxxKB da. Also habe ich diese Option nicht und mein Board unterstützt es einfach oder ich habe diese Option, die aber schon aktiv ist. Ich habe diese Option schon gestestet. (mit einem anderen Board)

Nocheinmal, der RAM ist vollkommen in Takt, genauso wie das Board. Entwerde wird bei der Installation eines OS's immer etwas falsch erkannt oder ich brauch einfach ein NICHT! beschnittenes Bios. 
Beim flashen habe ich aber schon mindestens 2 Treaths gefunden, wo die Leute ihr Bios zerschossen hatten. Das bleibt immer bei 58% stehn und dann hilft nur noch Strom weg. 

EDIT: Ich habe das Handbuch bei MEDION gefunden, da lerne ich wie man einen PC benutzt, aber nicht was das Board für RAM unterstützt. Damals bei meinem anderen MEDION RECHNER xD hatte ich sowas aber im Handbuch stehn. (der war von 2003 mit einer 9800XT, war wirklich ein Rechner mit dem bestten was man zu der Zeit kaufen konnte)


----------



## klefreak (14. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Hier habe ich noch einmal genaue Infos zu meinem Mainboard.
> *
> Mainboard:* MSI *MS-7502* lt.Aufdruck, *MS-7358* lt. Info von Everesthome-Tool wurde extra für Medion produziert, aber die Treiber für *MS-7358* funktionieren auch für das eingebaute *MS-7502*, da beide den gleichen* Intel-Chipset G33* verwenden.
> *BIOS:* Phoenix Award Bios v6.00PG, *W7502IM7 v1.08 10/15/2007 MedionPC Video-Bios System-BIOS: *10/16/2007
> ...



ich denke mal, dass du nicht darum rumkommen wirst, entweder beim Medion Support wegen eines passenden BIOS nachzufragen, oder halt ein günstiges (gebraucht?) Board zu kaufne, welches diese Einschränkungen nicht hat.
--> der Kauf belastet zwar deinen Geldbeutel, jedoch spaarst du dir kostpare Zeit und Nerven 

mfg Klemens

EDIT: das sind die günstigsten P35 Mb's ab 55€ http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=mbp4_775_ddr2;sort=p&xf=493_4x+DDR2~317_P35


----------



## KBasti (14. Dezember 2008)

Du hast ja sowas von Recht! 

Naja,
ich werde dem nächst E-Mail Kontakt mit dem MEDION-Service aufnehmen. Mal sehn ob mir das weiter hilft.  Natürlich ist es am einfachsten, einfach ein neues Board (anders) zu kaufen (zu besorgen ). Wenn es im Laden um die Ecke ein Original MSI G33 Board geben würde, würde ich es vielleicht sogar kaufen. 
Ich denke aber immer noch, wenn ich das richtige Bios habe und das OS so hab wie es sein muss, würde es auch so gehen. 
Danke für die Schlauen Köpfe die ihre Zeit für mich Opfern. 


Gruß Basti 

*EDIT:* Eigentlich ist das doch richtig dumm.
 Ich habe hier ein Rechner der 899€ Gekostet hatte.
Zusätzlich noch 250€ für die Grafikkarte und ~80€ RAM und VIEL ZEIT! Und was habe ich davon? einen PC der nicht sein volles Potenzial ausschöpfen kann. Das ist echt zum...


----------



## KBasti (14. Dezember 2008)

Für SpaM_BoT JA steht da.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> JA steht da.


Das ist jedenfalls der Beweis das PAE unter Vista komplett aktiv ist.
Also.... hau wech das Mist-Board... gibt gescheitere für wenig Geld


----------



## jetztaber (14. Dezember 2008)

Es kann auch sein, dass das Board keine doppelseitig bestückten Module unterstützt, sie zwar erkennt, aber nur eine Seite adressiert wird. Sind die Module beidseitig bestückt? Oder es kann große Chips auf den Modulen physikalisch nicht adressieren, bzw. nur zur Hälfte. Wie gesagt, näheres dazu steht im Allgemeinen im Handbuch.


----------



## KBasti (14. Dezember 2008)

Sie sind alle Beidseitig bestückt. 2x1GB und 2x2GB...
Handbuch habe ich halt nicht.
Gibt es überhaupt 2GB nur einseitig bestückt?


----------



## jetztaber (14. Dezember 2008)

Weiß ich jetzt nicht aus dem Handgelenk. Zieh mal ein Speichermodul raus. Wenn er dann im BS nur die Hälfte von 4 GB anzeigt, hast Du den Fehler.

*edit*
Wie ist der denn jetzt bestückt gewesen. 3 x 2GB oder anders?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. Dezember 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Es kann auch sein, dass das Board keine doppelseitig bestückten Module unterstützt, sie zwar erkennt, aber nur eine Seite adressiert wird.


Das gebe dann doch sicherlich ordentlich Probleme im Betrieb wenn es denn überhaupt so laufen würde... oder nicht?
Also ich kann mich noch an ein Board erinnern das keine beidseitig bestückten Rams mochte... da gabs gleich beim Start ne Fehlermeldung.


----------



## KBasti (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe 5 1/2 Stunden lang oder auch 327 Minuten, den RAM getestet. Rein raus Stabilitätstest's und so weiter... ganz viel... 
Wenn ich irgendwie, irgendwann, mehr als 3,3 GB RAM drin habe, zeigt er 3328MB an.
Übrigens mein jetziger Rechner mit nur einem GB RAM, ist so langsam, das kann sich echt kein Mensch vorstellen.


----------



## jetztaber (14. Dezember 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das gebe dann doch sicherlich ordentlich Probleme im Betrieb wenn es denn überhaupt so laufen würde... oder nicht?
> Also ich kann mich noch an ein Board erinnern das keine beidseitig bestückten Rams mochte... da gabs gleich beim Start ne Fehlermeldung.



Je nachdem. Ich habe schon Boards erlebt, die mit 1x512 MB und 1x1GB bestückt waren, alles im Bios angezeigt haben, dann im Betrieb abstürzten, weil der Rechner beim 1x512MB Modul jenseits der 512MB adressieren wollte. Tauschen der Module hat geholfen... Das waren so Highlights...


----------



## KBasti (14. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin jetzt irgendwie verwirt, was wolltest du jetzt von mir?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. Dezember 2008)

Im Handbuch zum MS-7502 steht auch nix dazu: Medion info and files , oder gleich hier downloaden: http://www.elhvb.com/mboards/OEM/medion/manuals/MD8828_MS7502.zip


----------



## jetztaber (14. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt irgendwie verwirt, was wolltest du jetzt von mir?



Erst mal das: Sind das drei identische Module? Welcher Hersteller, Typenbezeichnung?


----------



## KBasti (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe einmal BILDER gemacht.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. Dezember 2008)

Mensch.... KBasti, was hast du denn da für eine Mischbestückung drinn?
Nicht nur von verschiedenen Herstellern... sondern auch noch verschiedene Speichergeschwindigkeit... alles durcheinander
Nimm mal den Ram aus Dimm2 u. 3 raus. Dann schau mal ob dann volle 4GB angezeigt werden. Was ich zwar nicht glaube... aber na ja... ein versuch ist's wert.


----------



## jetztaber (14. Dezember 2008)

Ok, das sind drei verschiedene Modultypen, Das Handbuch sagt dazu folgendes: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der zweite Absatz sagt alles. Das folgende noch zur Belegung der Slots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



A1 und B1 sollten mit identischen 2GB Modulen bestückt sein, A2 und B2 mit den beiden 1GB Modulen.

Hab gerade nachgeschaut, Deine zwei Samsung Module haben je 1GB und die 2GB Module sind unterschiedlicher Herstellung. Das nenne ich, ohne boshaft zu sein, eine echte A****karte.

*letztes edit*
Ach so, die Konsequenz aus dem Dilemma heißt zwei identische 2GB Module kaufen. Mit der vorhandenen Mischbestückung klappt es aller Voraussicht nach auch nicht auf einem neuen Board.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. Dezember 2008)

Da gehts aber nur um Dual Channel Kompatibilität. Das ist doch dem PAE egal... würd ich mal so fix behaupten.


----------



## jetztaber (14. Dezember 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Da gehts aber nur um Dual Channel Kompatibilität. Das ist doch dem PAE egal... würd ich mal so fix behaupten.



Auch bei kastrierten Boards mit kastriertem Bios?! 

Das PAE kann nur adressieren, was das Bios zur Verfügung stellt. Und das ist hier anscheinend massiv von der Art der Bestückung abhängig.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. Dezember 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Auch bei kastrierten Boards mit kastriertem Bios?!


Na ja... sooo intensiv hab ich mich ja nun auch nicht mit solchen Board's beschäftigt. Hab halt nur so die alltägliche Erfahrung mit solchen Medion OEM Boards... da ich auch jahrelang Medion Rechner hatte.
----------------------------


jetztaber schrieb:


> Das PAE kann nur adressieren, was das Bios zur Verfügung stellt. Und das ist hier anscheinend massiv von der Art der Bestückung abhängig.


Dann soll er mal das machen was ich schon vorgeschlagen hatte:


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Nimm mal den Ram aus Dimm2 u. 3 raus. Dann schau mal ob dann volle 4GB angezeigt werden. Was ich zwar nicht glaube... aber na ja... ein versuch ist's wert.


Sind dann wenigstens 2x2GB Module, aber eben verschiedene Speichergeschwindigkeit... mal schaun


----------



## jetztaber (14. Dezember 2008)

Jo, schaun mer mal. Er scheint gerade zu wechseln... 

Ich weiß allerdings nichts über die Speicherdichte seiner 2GB Module.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Na ja... sooo intensiv hab ich mich ja nun auch nicht mit solchen Board's beschäftigt. Hab halt nur so die alltägliche Erfahrung mit solchen Medion OEM Boards  ... da ich auch jahrelang Medion Rechner hatte.



Das kommt in gewissen Abschnitten des Computerns vor, hat aber meistens eine unübertroffene Heilkraft und eine deutliche Steigerung bei neuen Beschaffungen zur Folge.


----------



## amdintel (14. Dezember 2008)

ich mache das generell immer so: wenn ich einen PC mit mehr Ram aufrüste, den verbauten raus und alles komplett Neu ,
PC auf 2 GB nehme ich immer 4 x 512 Riegel 
PC auf 4 GB nehme ich immer 4 1024 Riegel  

ich glaube es ist immer besser, wenn der Ram Solt 
den gleichen Ram Baustein hat, als unterschiedlich 
zusammen gewürfelt ,
ich würde also daher anstatt 6 GB auf 8 GB lieber aufrüsten , also 4 x 2048  und keine NoName, sondern
bekannte Hersteller Marken .


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Ok, das sind drei verschiedene Modultypen, Das Handbuch sagt dazu folgendes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mist, ich kann deine Grafiken nicht sehen.


----------



## KBasti (14. Dezember 2008)

Das ich da mist habe, ist mir klar. 
Aber dass es an dem liegen könnte habe ich echt nicht gedacht. Gewechselt habe ich noch nicht. Ich hab ja nichts weiter jetzt da...
Also ich könnte jetzt ein 2GB auf A1 und den anderen 2GB auf B1?
Dann müsste ich schon mal 4GB haben? Weil ich hatte mal die beiden 2 Samsung dinger und 2x1 GB noname drin. Da hatte ich aber noch ein 32Bit System. 
Das wäre ja mal toll wenn das geht. Leider gibt es bei meinem Händler keinen weiteren bau gleichen Aeneon Riegel mehr. Aber wenn ich jetzt einen von den beiden 2GB Riegeln raus nehme, da habe ich immer noch nicht 4GB.


----------



## riedochs (15. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ein 64Bit Linux System drauf und es zeigt aber auch nur 3328 MB an. Ich versteh dass nicht. xD



Das deutet darauf hin das es definitiv an deinem Board liegt.


----------



## Wolf2660 (15. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

steck mal die Samsung 1GB 667 auf A1 und B1, dann steckst du den NoName 2GB 667 auf A2. Sollte dann 4GB ergeben und alle den gleichen Speed haben. Vista müßte dann ja 4GB anzeigen und nicht ca. 3325 MB.

MfG


----------



## thrash001 (15. Dezember 2008)

hallöchen,
ich habe windows xp pro mit 4gb ram, kann aber nur 3,25gb nutzen. davon zieht mein mainboard noch etwas speicher für die onboard grafikkarte ab, die ich für die physix rechnung benötige.

ich habe ein programm gefunden mit dem ich die restlichen 0,75gb "unmanaged" speicher nutzen kann. zb. für die ramdisk 

dieses bietet auch die option teile des unmanaged speichers als reserved zu signieren damit das windows diesen für die onboard grafikkarte nutzt. leider ist dies englisch, nicht das ich der sprache nicht mächtig währe aber mein schulenglish kommt bei der fachsprache an seine übersetzungsgrenzen..

ich hab mich damit abgefunden das windows den restlichen speicher nicht nutzen kann aber wenn man über software den rest für ramdisk oder onboard geräte vergeben kann hat man 3,25gb für windows ohne das dies noch speicher dafür reserviert.

nun suche ich noch ein programm in deutsch das diese funktion für unmanaged ram bietet.

(will keine schleichwerbung machen darum nenne ich dieses programm nicht, aber wer nach ramdisk sucht wird bei den kostenpflichtigen programmen fündig werden)


----------



## KBasti (15. Dezember 2008)

Du hast doch XP und höchst wahrscheinlich eine 32Bit Version.  Oder? 
Ich kenne leider ein solches, deutschsprachiges Programm nicht.


----------



## thrash001 (15. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Du hast doch XP und höchst wahrscheinlich eine 32Bit Version. Oder?
> Ich kenne leider ein solches, deutschsprachiges Programm nicht.


 
jab die 32bit version. wie genau das programm es macht weiss ich auch nicht aber vllt bau ich mir mal ne paralell installation zusammen die ich mir zerschießen kann und teste mal rum


----------



## KBasti (15. Dezember 2008)

Könnte mir diese Programm bei meinem Vista 64Bit System, vielleicht nützlich sein?  Hab ja da dieses Problem...


----------



## thrash001 (15. Dezember 2008)

@kbasti
hast ne pn


----------



## Albu (20. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Könnte mir diese Programm bei meinem Vista 64Bit System, vielleicht nützlich sein?  Hab ja da dieses Problem...


 Also ich habe den gleichen Rechner und im Grunde das gleiche Problem. Der einzigste Unterschied liegt darin, dass ich Ubuntu 64 installiert habe. Aber auch dort zeigt er mir nur 3,289 GB an. Dies ist unabhängig davon, ob ich die ursprünglichen zwei 1 GB Riegel eingebaut lasse, oder entferne. Mit Hilfe einer Windows Live CD ist es mir gelungen das BIOS erfolgreich auf die neueste Version zu flashen, allerdings hat dies keine Auswirkungen auf die Verfügbarkeit des fehlenden Rams.
Mit Hilfe des Tools lshw läßt sich auslesen, dass die vier RAM Riegel physikalisch vorhanden sind, es wird auch die korrekte Größe der einzelnen Module angezeigt, auch die Summe stimmt, nur mit free oder /proc/meminfo bekomme ich diesen Speicher nicht angezeigt. Die Kombination und Platzierung der Module scheint dabei keinerlei Auswirkungen auf den zur Verfügung stehenden Speicher zu haben.  

Die Hotline war bislang wenig, bis gar nicht hilfreich.  
Auf der Garantiehotline wollte der Sachbearbeiter mich nicht zur Service/Technik/Garantieabteilung durchstellen, da der PC erst in den Auslieferungszustand versetzt werden müßte - was die Installation von 6GB RAM allerdings ziemlich überflüssig macht. Der Mitarbeiter meinte, wenn es Vista 64 statt Ubuntu 64 gewesen wäre, dann hätte er sich hinreißen lassen können, weil die Jungs aus der Garantie / Technik sich wohl auch mit Vista64 anfreunden könnten (nur ich halt nicht ).  

Er verwies mich deshalb auf die ''Premium''-Hotline. Der Mitarbeiter dort war nun mal gar nicht zu einer anderen Aussage zu bewegen, als dass das Board laut Unterlagen mit 8 GB auskommen soll/getestet wurde. Mir stellt sich allerdings die Frage, wie das getestet wurde, denn wenn die Tester dabei nur die RAM-Module eingebaut und im Bios die Zahlen angeschaut haben, ohne tatsächlich ein OS zu booten, dann ist von so einem Test nicht viel zu halten. 
Beide ließen sich auch nicht von dem Einwand beeindrucken, dass offenbar noch mehr Benutzer ähnliche Probleme zu haben scheinen (diesen Thread hatte ich schon vor dem Anruf gefunden), und dies selbst mit dem vermeintlichen Allheilmittel Vista 64. Wobei der Premium-Mensch nichtmal auf 64 bit geschult war, was die Nutzlosigkeit dieses Anrufs erklärt. Ich glaube auch Ubuntu hat er zum ersten Mal gehört. 

Seine letztendliche Empfehlung war, mich schriftlich an den Support zu wenden, da so etwas über die Hotline sowieso nicht zu lösen wäre (was auch schwer möglich ist, wenn die Kunden nicht an die echten Techniker rankommen). 
Naja werde denen wohl mal eine Mail, und gfs. was physikalisches (Fax/Brief) schicken, mit einer Beschreibung der Problematik, vielleicht fällt das ja in die Hände eines kompetenten Technikers, dem einfällt, das irgendwo im Bios ein Häckchen fehlt.


----------



## amdintel (20. Dezember 2008)

ich kann das hier nicht nachvollziehen ?
würde sagen "ihr beide tut euch zusammen"
und schreibt ein Beschwerde schreiben an die Hotline,
mit der bitte um ein Bios Update, falls das damit zu lösen ist ?
wenn aber Linux 64 die vollen 6 kann, liegt das nicht am PC,
dann kann auch Medion nix machen .


----------



## KBasti (26. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> ... wenn aber Linux 64 die vollen 6 kann, liegt das nicht am PC, dann kann auch Medion nix machen .



Hi amdintel! 
Du schreibst da was, dies kann ich jedoch nirgend's wo hier im Treath finden.  

@Albu:

Hallo,
hast du Interesse, mit mir Kontakt zu pflegen? 
Wenn du irgendwann eine Lösung hast würde ich mich sehr freuen, davon zu erfahren, wie dieses "Problem" behoben werden konnte. 

Mfg Basti


----------



## AchtBit (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich weis nicht obs schon jemand gesagt hat, der threat ist ja ellenlang aber die Lösung ist ganz einfach.

Man öffne das Systemkonfigurationsprogramm von Vista64 und wählt die Start Kartei. Da öffnet man die erweiterten Optionen und deaktiviert den maximalen Speicher. War bei mir nach der Vista64 Installation seltsamerweise auch auf 2gig eingestellt. Einfach die Option deaktivieren


----------



## MrMorse (28. Dezember 2008)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht obs schon jemand gesagt hat, der threat ist ja ellenlang aber die Lösung ist ganz einfach.
> 
> Man öffne das Systemkonfigurationsprogramm von Vista64 und wählt die Start Kartei. Da öffnet man die erweiterten Optionen und deaktiviert den maximalen Speicher. War bei mir nach der Vista64 Installation seltsamerweise auch auf 2gig eingestellt. Einfach die Option deaktivieren



Hm, kannst Du die Stelle etwas genauer beschreiben?
Was meinst Du mit "Systemkonfigurationsprogramm"?


----------



## AchtBit (28. Dezember 2008)

Sollte im Starmenü zu finden sein. Geht aber auch wenn du die Systemsteuerung öffnest, dann die Verwaltung und darin ist das Programm Systemkonfiguration enthalten


----------



## MrMorse (28. Dezember 2008)

@8bit
Danke.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Dezember 2008)

Alternativ bei "Ausführen" oder der Suche im Startmenü "msconfig" eingeben,und dort dann den Reiter Start wählen. Wäre eine Möglichkeit, zumindest kann man dort den Speicher künstlich begrenzen über die Einstellung.


----------



## KBasti (28. Dezember 2008)

Tja Leute 
Genau das wurde hier schon erwähnt. Schade, es hat nichts damit zu tun. 
 Aber trotzdem Danke. 

Mfg Basti


----------



## KBasti (3. Februar 2009)

Hier mal ein Link zum Handbuch, zu meinem Mainboard-Handbuch. 
http://www.medionsupport.com/files/8828/manual/7502.pdf
Das hab ich nicht auf normalen weg gefunden, wenn man auf die Herstellerseite rennt oder so, sondern ein Freund, einfach bei Google. Oo Da läuft doch was verkehrt... ??? naja, es sagt auf jeden Fall genau das was ich schon mal sagte, das G33 kann 8GB und hiermit auch das G33 OEM board.  Ich hab bis jetzt viele andere gesehen die das selebe Problem haben wie ich ... sie haben auch keine ahnungn mehr. 
Mitlerweile habe ich auch verschieden OS's verwendet, zu letzt und immernoch Windows7 Build 7000. Andere Traiber und Bios Updates haben auch nichts gebracht. 

Also ich hoffe irgendwann schreibt hier jemand rein und sagt was sache ist.  Denn meine 6GB hab ich immer noch und verzichten will ich darauf nicht!

Gruß KBasti


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. Februar 2009)

KBasti schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe irgendwann schreibt hier jemand rein und sagt was sache ist.


Der Hersteller hat im Bios die Funktion "Memory Remap" deaktiviert.
Aktivieren kannst du es nicht, da es sich in einem für dich gesperrten Bereich befindet.


----------



## Demcy (3. Februar 2009)

versuche mal folgendes: Starte cmd.exe als Administrator. Tippe nun den Befehl "bcdedit /set PAE forceenable" ein. Wäre noch eine Chance.

Ist Memmory remapping per cmd


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. Februar 2009)

@Demcy

In Vista ist PAE von Haus aus schon aktiviert.


----------



## Summerboy85 (3. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Der Hersteller hat im Bios die Funktion "Memory Remap" deaktiviert.
> Aktivieren kannst du es nicht, da es sich in einem für dich gesperrten Bereich befindet.



Bei früheren Medion PC's kam man so ins vollständige BIOS (so auch bei meinem MD 8824 aus dem Jahr 2007, der noch als Zweitrechner dient):
- beim Starten F11 drücken, bis die Passwortabfrage kommt.
- als Passwort "am8888egh" (ohne Anführungszeichen) eingeben und ENTER drücken.
- sollten die Sterne jetzt noch zu sehen sein, ist das Passwort richtig (wenn sie verschwinden, wäre es falsch).
- jetzt STRG und ALT gedrückt halten und kurz den Power-Knopf betätigen.

--> jetzt müsstest du im vollständigen BIOS sein. Aber Vorsicht bei den Einstellungen! Ich denke, Medion wäre nicht erfreut, wenn jemand dadurch sich etwas zerschießt. Das ist wohl auch der Grund, warum standardmäßig vieles gesperrt ist. Die wollen sich Servicefälle durch falsche Volt-Einstellungen, FSB-Einstellungen etc. ersparen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. Februar 2009)

@Summerboy85

Hat er schon probiert. Anscheinend ohne Erfolg: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-keine-vollen-6gbram-warum-10.html#post396980


----------



## Schwanzlurch (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

hätte auch eine kleine Frage was die Speicherlimitierung bei 32Bit Systemen anbelangt.


Und zwar hab ich vor auf Windows Vista 32Bit + 4 Gb Arbeitsspeicher + Nvidia GTX 285 umzusteigen.

Ist es jetzt wirklich so, dass mir von den 4 Gb Arbeitsspeicher tatsächlich ein kompleter Gigabyte (Videospeicher) und noch ca. 500 Mb (System Bus + andere Geräte) "abgezogen" werden? Damit würde ich ja auf nur ca. 2,5 Gb effektiv nutzbaren Arbeitsspeicher kommen.

Vielleciht hat ja wer von euch auch nen ähnlichen PC und kann mir direkt aus erster Hand sagen wie viel Ram ihm zur Verfügung stehn.

Danke!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. Februar 2009)

Schwanzlurch schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt wirklich so, dass mir von den 4 Gb Arbeitsspeicher tatsächlich ein kompleter Gigabyte (Videospeicher) und noch ca. 500 Mb (System Bus + andere Geräte) "abgezogen" werden?


Der eine Gigabyte von deiner GTX 285 wird nicht von den 4GB Arbeitsspeicher abgezogen.


----------



## KBasti (4. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Der Hersteller hat im Bios die Funktion "Memory Remap" deaktiviert.
> Aktivieren kannst du es nicht, da es sich in einem für dich gesperrten Bereich befindet.



Also diese Option kenne ich und ich hatte die Möglichkeit andere Boards zu testen, die so eine Option boten. Es gibt Boards die eine solche Option *nicht *haben und trotzdem 8GB und mehr anzeigen. 
Bei mir ist es so dass das BIOS die vollen 6GB und ein paar zerquetschte erkennt. Das Problem ist, ich kann sie unter keinem bis jetzt erhältlichen 64Bit OS ausschöpfen. Mir wird immer nur 3,25GB angezeigt, die ich effektiv nutzen kann. Wenn ich Tools verwende die mir die eingebaute Menge anzeigen sollen, werden mir die vollen 6GB angezeigt. Ich habe mittlerweile vom  OEM RAM bis hin zu absoluten Super-RAM alles ausprobiert und in den verschiedensten Kombinationen die man sich nur vorstellen kann. 


*So, jetzt zu dem gesperrten Bereich im BIOS:*



Summerboy85 schrieb:


> Bei früheren Medion PC's kam man so ins vollständige BIOS (so auch bei meinem MD 8824 aus dem Jahr 2007, der noch als Zweitrechner dient):
> - beim Starten F11 drücken, bis die Passwortabfrage kommt.
> - als Passwort "am8888egh" (ohne Anführungszeichen) eingeben und ENTER drücken.
> - sollten die Sterne jetzt noch zu sehen sein, ist das Passwort richtig (wenn sie verschwinden, wäre es falsch).
> ...



In der Tat hat das mal jemand erwähnt und ich hab das auch mal gehört, jedoch für ein Gerücht gehalten. Ich hatte es so gemacht wie hier schon einmal "gepostet" wurde und dachte, dass ich erfolg hatte. 
Jedoch finde ich jetzt heraus, das wenn die Sterne verschwinden, dass das Passwort falsch sei. Dies viel mir nicht auf weil als ich ENTER drückte, auch in das BIOS kam und so dachte, im freigeschalteten BIOS zu sein. 
(das mit dem POWER-Knopf stand da aber nicht mit drin, hab ich so in Erinnerung... hab keine Lust den jetzt hier zu finden. )

Ich hab das so gemacht wie du (Summerboy) sagst und habe es ins ECHTE BIOS geschaft.  
DANKE! DANKE! jetzt kann ich sogar am takt drehen... 

Dieses BIOS ist echt komisch, es hat einstellungen, von denen hab ich im Leben noch nicht gehört. Damit meine ich die Struktur des Bioses und der Namen verschiedener Optionen. Da gibt es zum Beispiel unter Advans Chipset Fritues (Fritues: ) eine Option, die nennt sich Memory Hde t+ 15M-16M glaube. DAS hab ich noch nie gehört? 

Sooo wenn es jetzt am BIOS liegt, dann muss ich nichts anderes machen als alle Optionen zu testen () und vermeiden meinen Rechner zu schrotten? 

Tolle sache... kennt sich jemand mit OEM Bios aus?


----------



## Angus78 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Gott sei Dank bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen.
Bin seit ein paar Tagen Besitzer eines Medion aus dem ich bin doch nicht blöd Markt.
Board ist das MS-7502 mit einem Q6600.
Man kommt tatsächlich mit dem von Summerboy85 genannten Trick in das erweiterte Bios.
Aber leider enthält es keinerlei Optionen für Multiplikator, RAMTakt/FSB, Cpu/Ram Spannung etc.
Das einzige was man OC-technisch einstellen kann ist der Speichertakt 

Gibt es vielleicht noch ne weitere Tastenkombination um in den erweiterten erweiterten Modus zu kommen ?? 
Vielleicht zusätzlich Zeigefinger in den Firewireanschluss oder DVD-Brenner öffnen 

Nur Spass, aber ist echt ätzend, dass selbst der erweiterte Modus abgespeckt wurde. Gibt es vielleicht ein MOD-Bios??


----------



## KBasti (6. Februar 2009)

Also wenn du im Bios bist, in dem "besseren"... dann müsstest du mindestens den FSB einstellen können. Die ganzen Optionen heißen nur anders. Ich weis das dein Rechner und meiner genau die selben Boards haben. Also ich kann meinen E6750@2,67GHz auf maximal !!! T_T 2,91GHz laufen lassen. Das ist echt so gut wie nichts...  aber wie gesagt, ich kann übertackten... zumindest den CPU kann man ein bissel *verstellen...  und den Multi kann man auch heben und senken... was aber bei meinem keinen sinn macht.


----------



## Angus78 (8. Februar 2009)

Leider habe ich im besseren Bios keine Möglichkeit den Multiplikator zu verstellen, nur FSB ist möglich von 266-300 Mhz.

Der Swissbit Speicher macht auf jeden Fall keine 300 Mhz mit.
@KBasti
Welchen Speicher hast du am laufen und mit wieviel Mhz.
Kannst du im Bios die Spannung des Speichers einstellen??


----------



## KBasti (8. Februar 2009)

Die Spannungen kann ich nicht anpassen, den Rest meines Rechners kannst du sehen wenn du auf Sysprofiel gehst. Klick dazu einfach auf das Bild unter meinem Posts... was hast du denn für ein Rechner, ich denke du hast den selben? Also ich kann hier ins BIOS und weis das ich die selben Optionen haben müsste, wie du, da wir beide mit sicherheit das selbe Board haben. 

Das Borad was wir haben, hier ein paar infos dazu:

MS-7502 Fab D VER. 1.2(OEM) *alias* MSI MS-7358 VER. 3.0

diese Information habe ich mühsam aus dem Inet gekratzt. 

Naja wenn du nicht das selbe BIOS hast wie ich, dann kann ich dir nicht helfen.


----------



## Albu (16. Februar 2009)

*Solved: Keine vollen 6GBRam? Warum?*

Jetzt mal eine positive Nachricht: Bei mir geht's! Inzwischen.

Ich musste dazu nur ein Bios Update durchführen:
h**p://download.medion.de/downloads/treiber/bio7502.exe
Dies URL dazu wurde mir von einem Techniker telefonisch durchgegeben, das Update ist im Moment wohl noch nicht offiziell verlinkt. Ich vermute mal, dass es eigentlich für den MD 8838 gedacht ist, der das gleiche Board besitzt. 

Nach dem Update hat mein Rechner nur gefiept und wollte gar nicht mehr booten, glücklicherweise kam ich auf die Idee die BIOS Batterie kurz zu entfernen, bevor ich das Ding eingeschickt hätte. Danach lief der Rechner wieder wie gewohnt - wobei gewohnt war man ja 3,25 GB, jetzt sind es die vollen 6 GB (oder wieviel man halt verbaut hat).
*Deswegen: OBACHT, Einspielen des Updates _NUR_ auf _eigene_ Gefahr, wenn der Rechner danach platt ist, dann selber Schuld. Und das könnte dann gfs. auch eine kostenpflichtige Reparatur werden.*

In dem .exe Archiv befindet sich ein Win32 oder DOS Programm und die eigentliche Firmware (v1.0K), ich habe alles ausgepackt und dann mit dem Windows basierten WinFlash.exe aus dem letzten BIOS Update (v1.0A) aufgespielt. Wenn man ein 32bit Windows hat, kann man vermutlich auch mittels der ebenfalls enthaltenen .bat Datei, das Bios ohne WinFlash updaten, habe ich aber nicht probiert, weil es unter Windows 7 64 bit nicht lief.
Ich vermute man sollte dort auch automatisch die CMOS Daten löschen lassen, damit man nachher nicht das gleiche Problem bekommt, wie ich es erlebt habe. 
Danach sollte der Speicher verfügbar sein.

So war es zumindest bei mir - mit, wie gesagt, der Schrecksekunde, dass erstmal gar nichts lief.

*Das Update geschieht komplett auf eigenes Risiko, die Garantie-Support Hotline verweist einen sofort an die Premium-Hotline, wenn man sich damit den Rechner frittiert hat.

*Wers dennoch versuchen will: Viel Glück!*
*


----------



## KBasti (16. Februar 2009)

*Gaaaaaaeil!!!!!** :>*


Was es da für Probleme beim Flashen des Medion-rechners gibt ist mir bekannt und ich weis auch wie ich es schaffe... 
Ich kenne aber jemanden der hat sein BIOS geschrottet und hat kostenfrei ein neues Board bekommen, bei dem selben PC den ich hab und den du hast.  Das WinFlash zeug von Medion bleibt immer stehen oder so andere sachen, es funktioniert nie! Habe ein paar Leute kennegelernt bei denen das so war. BOAH wie geil, jetzt kann ich Cyrsis ordentlich zocken und Gothic 3 und alles BOAH... endlich keine vollgelaufenen 3,25 GB mehr. 

DANKE!!! ich bin so HAPPY :'D ... ich hab nichts sehntlicher gewünscht... jetzt entlich kann man das Thema hier auch schliessen und ich hoffe allen den es so geht wie dir und mir werden das hier finden. 

Danke an alle die sich mühe gaben mir zu helfen. Riesen DANKE 

Schönen Gruß von mir an alle und ALBU mein Held 

*EDIT:

Ich übernehme keine Verantortung für fehlgeschlagene Bios Flash versuche... ich entferne das BIOS wieder da sich jemand das BIOS zerschossen hat... 

Wer das BIOS möchte sollte per PN Kontakt zu mir aufnehmen!


*​


----------



## KBasti (17. Februar 2009)

Habs geschafft, ich nahm WinFlash Version 1.92. Ich wusste am Anfang nicht was ich nehmen soll und ob ich DMI Pol data oder so ähnlich auch updaten soll, ich habs getan. Also wenn man sich die schichten vorstellt, waren es 4 Abschnitte und ich hab nur die erten drei geupdatet. Jetzt hab ich meine RAM und kann im erweiterten BIOS grade mal den FSB um 3% anheben was mir einen Takt von ~2787Mhz bringt.

EDIT: 

die vier Blöcke:

für update:         Boot Block 
                        Main Block
                        DMI Block
nicht geupdatet:  Hole Block





@Albu:

wegen CMOS^^
BEI MS-7502!!! Sehr WICHTIG ist das man Clear CMOS rein macht!!!! wenn man es vergessen hat muss man die Batterie entfernen oder Jumpern.  TOT wichtig!


----------



## Tom3004 (17. Februar 2009)

Also, ich hab auch das MAinboard was ihr habt und kann ich im erweiterten BIOS meine CPU FSB erhöhen ?


----------



## KBasti (17. Februar 2009)

Du kannst mit der Version 1.0K die CPU um 3% übertackten. Es gibt richtig eine Option die heißt so ähnlich... "frecuancy fotage bla bla 3%" Disabled oder klein geschrieben enabled... die Rechtschreibung is jetzt egal aber so ähnlich ist es bei mir. Also wie gesagt MAXIMAL was du machen kannst um, um den Tackt hoch zu treiben ist das mit 3%. (der FSB wir dabei angehoben) Man könnte noch den Multiplikator verändern, aber nur so hoch wie es die CPU zuläst. Wäre bei mir zum Beispiel x8 und minimal x6. Was die sich dabei gedacht haben weis ich nicht...


----------



## alkirk (17. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Der eine Gigabyte von deiner GTX 285 wird nicht von den 4GB Arbeitsspeicher abgezogen.



Natürlich wird er abgezogen. Jedes Gerät bekommt eine Adresse im Speicher zugewiesen entsprechend auch ihrer Ramgröße. DIes ist fest und kann vom System nicht vergrößert oder verkleinert werden. Das ist der Nachteil mit einen 32bit System. Kann halt nur 4 GB max. und jeder Ram wird abgezogen.


----------



## Tom3004 (17. Februar 2009)

KBasti schrieb:


> Du kannst mit der Version 1.0K die CPU um 3% übertackten. Es gibt richtig eine Option die heißt so ähnlich... "frecuancy fotage bla bla 3%" Disabled oder klein geschrieben enabled... die Rechtschreibung is jetzt egal aber so ähnlich ist es bei mir. Also wie gesagt MAXIMAL was du machen kannst um, um den Tackt hoch zu treiben ist das mit 3%. (der FSB wir dabei angehoben) Man könnte noch den Multiplikator verändern, aber nur so hoch wie es die CPU zuläst. Wäre bei mir zum Beispiel x8 und minimal x6. Was die sich dabei gedacht haben weis ich nicht...


Hast du vielleicht ein Link zum downloaden der Version ? 
Müsste eigentlich passen mit meinem System, wei lhab ja auch ein MS-7502 Board...!


----------



## KBasti (17. Februar 2009)

Weiter oben... Nummer 149...


----------



## Tom3004 (17. Februar 2009)

******* das BIOS Update ist abgeschmirrt weil mich jemand bei MSN angeschrieben hat...! Was kann ich tun  ?http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ine-bios-updates-abgeschmirrt.html#post580275


----------



## KBasti (17. Februar 2009)

Es gibt zum Beispiel diese Möglichkeit... ein Link ins MSI Forum, einem Member ging es exakt wie dir. 
MSI User Forum | Rund um BIOS und EFI | MS-7502 - BIOS zerschossen?


EDIT: 
AWARD BIOS neu machen ... http://www.msi-forum.de/thread.php?postid=75093#post75093

Dein Problem: 

du hast keine Bildausgabe, weil du hast eine Grafik über PCI-e

du musste es blind machen UND du kannst keine Diskette nehmen da sie zu klein ist

nimm eine SD Karte oder CD oder .... was halt geht und Platz hat... 

du kannst dann auch gleich das BIOS nehmen was du ursprünglich drauf machen wolltest


----------

